# Gaming Notebook ruckelt zeitweise - taktet sich herunter ?



## NukeEliminator (31. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
habe mir gestern ein Toshiba Qosmio X770-107 gekauft: i7 2630QM; GTX 560M; 8GB RAM

Nun zu meinem Problem:
Wenn ich ein Spiel spiele (bisher WoW und Dirt3 getestet) läuft es auf hohen Einstellungen beispielsweise stabil auf 50-60FPS. Manchmal brechen aber die FPS urplötzlich auf unspielbare 10 oder niedriger zusammen. Das bleibt dann ca 20 Sekunden so und dann steigen die FPS wieder schlagartig auf 50. Das wiederholt sich alle 1-2 minuten. Was mir dabei auffällt: In dem moment wo die FPS wieder schlagartig von 10 auf 50 steigen geht die Lüfterdrezahl IMMER runter! Umgekehrt ist es jedoch nicht immer so. Nicht jedesmal wenn der Lüfter anfängt höher zu drehen taktet er runter, das kommt dann manchmal erst mit der Zeit.

Ich habe nebenbei Core Temp für die CPU und MSI afterburner für die GPU laufen lassen. Die GPU erreicht 67°C und ihr Lüfter dreht auch nicht hoch, ich würde einen Fehler hier ausschließen. Die CPU hat in den Tests max. 78°C erreicht, und der Lüfter dreht wie anfangs erwähnt kurzzeitig auf 100% und dann wieder auf 50%. Eine langsame Steigerung gibts bei dem nicht. Es kann aber doch nicht sein dass die CPU bei so "niedriger" Temperatur sich heruntertaktet oder? Wie kann ich das überprüfen? Bis ich auf dem Desktop bin läuft die CPU auf jeden Fall auf Standardtakt.

Bin echt am verzweifeln, hoffentlich weiß jemand Hilfe. 
Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (31. August 2011)

Such mal die Energieeinstellungen und wähle dort "maximale Leistung" oder so. Und hast Du afterburner erst laufen lassen, NACHDEM das Problem auftrat, oder lief das schon immer? in dem Fall las es mal weg und teste ohne.


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2011)

Das Problem ist bei einigen Modellen mit i7 mobile-Prozessoren bekannt, evtl. gibt's von Toshiba ein korrigiertes BIOS. 78° C Core Temp ist schon ganz schön viel, ggf. hilft auch ein externer Notebook-Kühler.


----------



## NukeEliminator (31. August 2011)

Habs mal mit und mal ohne Afterburner laufen lassen. Ist das selbe Problem. Hab ihn erst nach dem erstmaligen auftreten des Problems installiert, weil ich eben zuerst dachte Graka ist zu heiß.
Maximal Leistung hab ich ausgewählt, hilft aber auch nix. Ach ja, der Laptop läuft natürlich im Netztbetrieb wollte ich noch schreiben.


Hm, Ok dann werde ich mal auf der Toshiba Seite schauen obs da ein BIOS gibt.


Was ich grad noch unternommen habe:
Ich habe den Grafikkartentreiber deinstalliert und wollte den neuesten WHQL installieren. Habe natürlich ordnungsgemäß den alten gelöscht Windows neu gestartet und wollte den neuen installieren. Geht aber nicht. Der neue Treiber brachte die Meldung dass keine Nvidia Karte verbaut sei. Ich habe sogar mal auf der Nvidia Seite den Treiber selber suchen lassen. Auch dort meldet er dass keine Nvidia Karte verbaut ist. 
Hier ist mir der Gedanke gekommen dass der PC, wenn das Problem auftritt, vielleicht zwischen der Nvidia Karte und der integrierten Grafikeinheit (hat der doch glaub ich) umschaltet und dass deswegen die FPS zusammenbrechen. Deswegen erkennt vllt der Treiber auch nur die integrierte Grafikeinheit.

Dann wurde es mir zu blöd. Bin grad dabei den PC nochmal neu aufzusetzen, vielleicht hab ich irgendwas komisches verstellt.


Mal sehen ob er dann läuft, werde Berichten.


----------



## NukeEliminator (31. August 2011)

Laptop neu aufgesetzt und der Fehler besteht weiterhin. Ich werd jetzt erst mal nicht mehr machen.

Morgen fahre ich zum Saturn und will einen neuen haben.


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2011)

NukeEliminator schrieb:


> Morgen fahre ich zum Saturn und will einen neuen haben.


 
Wenn Du nicht wirklich die echten vier Kerne brauchst, nimm besser 'nen schnellen i5. Da ist das Problem mit dem Runtertakten nicht so verbreitet.


----------



## NukeEliminator (1. September 2011)

War gerade beim Saturn. Ich habe ihnen das Problem vorgeführt. Leider kennen die sich nicht so gut aus.
Sie haben bei der Toshiba Hotline angerufen und da wurde gesagt ich soll alle Updates installieren, werde mal sehen ob es da noch was gibt.

Wenn er wieder nicht laufen sollte werde ich ihn heute Abend zurückgeben und wahrscheinlich bei Schenker bestellen (mit i5 )


----------



## Gast1657919404 (1. September 2011)

Setzt doch mal im Bios die Grafik-Priorität auf PCI

http://forum.computerbild.de/attach...oard-graka-19374d1286618526-screenshot021.jpg

Oder deaktiviere im BIOS die Onboardkarte und stell unter "First Graphic Device" (oder so ähnlich) auf PCi-E um 


Sollte das Problem damit beseitigt sein tippe ich auf ein Fehler bei der Umschaltung zwischen GPU-Graka und PCI-Graka. D.h. der CPU denkt, dass das Spiel keine große "Belastung" ist -> Umstellung auf interne Graka


----------



## NukeEliminator (1. September 2011)

Habe jetzt mehrmals bei der Toshiba Hotline angerufen:
Zuerst wurde mir gesagt ich soll den Toshiba Healt Monitor und den HDD/SSD Alert deinstallieren. Hat nix gebracht
Dann sollte ich den Intel Rapid Storage Technology Treiber erneuern. Hat auch nix gebracht.

Beim 3ten Anruf wurde mir gesagt ich soll mal den 3D Mark runterladen und schauen ob da das Problem auch auftritt. Wie nicht weiter verwunderlich tritt es dort natürlich auch auf. Dann wollte ich nochmal anrufen, aber dann hatten sie geschlossen, also morgen weiter nerven.

*Meine neueste Erkenntnis*:
In dem Moment wo es anfängt zu ruckeln, bis zu den Punkt wo es wieder normal läuft, taktet die Grafikkarte auf den P8 Status runter (habe Afterburner dabei laufen lassen), die Temperatur stieg jedoch nie höher als 68°C. 
Ich würde gerne den Prozessortakt während des Benchmarks aufzeichnen um mir sicher zu sein dass der Fehler nicht bei der CPU liegt (kann ja sein dass die CPU auch in dem Moment runtertaktet).

*Gibt es ein Tool um den CPU Takt aufzuzeichen (so ein Graph wie man ihn von Afterburner oder Nvidia inspector kennt wäre tool)?*

*Wie kann ich verhindern dass die Grafikkarte in den P8 Status wechselt?*

EDIT:
@ Hackfleischgurke:

Danke für deinen Tipp. Leider ist das BIOS nicht sehr umfangreich und ich kann solche Einstellungen wie von dir beschrieben nicht vornehmen.
Ich kann nicht mal C1E etc. ausschalten.


----------



## mattinator (1. September 2011)

NukeEliminator schrieb:


> *Gibt es ein Tool um den CPU Takt aufzuzeichen (so ein Graph wie man ihn von Afterburner oder Nvidia inspector kennt wäre tool)?*


 
HWiNFO32 / HWiNFO64 (HWiNFO, HWiNFO32 & HWiNFO64 - Hardware Information and Analysis Tools) mit MSI Afterburner (MSI Afterburner) On-Screen Display Server, s.a. Support of RTSS - Displaying HWiNFO32 sensor values in Games. Ohne OSD sollte auch Open Hardware Monitor funktionieren (http://openhardwaremonitor.org/).


----------



## Schlingel (2. September 2011)

Wie oben schon geschrieben ist das ein Problem was häufig in Verbindung mit einen Intel i7 auftritt.Mein Bruder hatte das gleiche Problem und nur das runtertakten der CPU und der Grafikkarte hat Abhilfe gebracht,aber ich denke mal das ist keine wirkliche Lösung.

mfg


----------



## NukeEliminator (2. September 2011)

Danke für die Links zu den Tools.
Soweit ich das jetzt sagen kann taktet sich die CPU nicht runter, wenn es anfängt zu ruckeln, nur die GPU taktet sich runter.

Habe nochmal bei Toshiba angerufen. Die wissen jetzt auch nicht weiter. Das Problem wird jetzt an eine höhere Instanz weitergeleitet und ich werde demnächsr zurückgerufen. Mal sehen was das wird.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (3. September 2011)

Hallo Leute, bin neu hier und stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Es ist zum heulen, da gibt man 1499.00€ für einen Gamerlaptop aus, und kann anschliessend nicht vernünftig Daddeln.... Habe gestern stundenlang vor dem teil gesessen, und semtliche Einstellungen, Programme und und und ausprobiert... Nichts.... Was mir auffiel war, je niedriger die Auflösung der spiele war, desto grösser waren die abstände der Einbrüche. Ich tippe auf ein lüfterproblem, das hoffentlich mit einem Biosupdate seitens Toshiba korregiert wird.


----------



## baerchen81 (3. September 2011)

Hallo, dachte ich melde mich auch mal an.

Habe das gleiche Problem wie ihr beiden. Habe meinen Toshiba Qosmio X770 am Montag beim örtlichen Saturn ebenfalls erstanden. Nach den ersten Rucklern hatte ich mir noch nichts dabei gedacht und begonnen mein System zu optimieren. Nichts half. Selbst bei niedrigen Auflösungen kamen diese unerträglichen Leistungseinbrüche vor. Habe nun fast jeden Tag irgend etwas anderes versucht, ohne Erfolg. Ich habe Gestern eine E-Mail an die GameStar geschickt, mit der bitte um Klärung, da sie ja auch das Notebook promoten und ihren Namen dafür hergeben. Bis jetzt kam noch keine Antwort. Rechne aber mit einer Antwort nächste Woche. Außerdem habe ich noch eine E-Mail mit einer Beschreibung des Problems an Toshiba direkt gesendet mit dem Verweis, dass auch andere Nutzer davon betroffen sind. Auch da hoffe ich auf eine Rückmeldung im Laufe der nächsten Woche. Ich hoffe die finden eine Lösung für das Problem, da ich finde, dass es sich an sich um ein gutes Produkt handelt, wenn es denn so funktioniert, wie es angepriesen wird und ich das Notebook ungerne wieder zurückgeben würde.

Wenn ihr wollt, dann könnten ja alle, die auch das Problem haben, ebenfalls eine Nachricht an den Tech. Support der GameStar bzw. eine Nachricht des Problems an Toshiba senden, aus dem Grund, dass die sehen, dass es sich nicht nur um Einzelfälle handelt.

Gruß


----------



## mabusethaDoc (3. September 2011)

Hallo, das werde ich auch machen. Aber wie NukeEliminator werden wir wohl auch auf eine Aufklärende Antwort warten müssen.  Ich hoffe ja wirklich, das es am Bios liegt (lüfterSteuerung etc.) Aber allzu heiss wird das Notebook nicht...


----------



## Alex555 (3. September 2011)

Falls ihr ATI habt kann ich AMD GPU Clock Utility zum undervolten des Grafikchips empfehlen. 
Damit spart man teilweise bis zu 15 Grad Temperatur ein. 
Bei NVIDIA könntet ihr mit MSI Afterburner oder vllt auch EVGA Precision benutzen, um die GPU zu undervolten. 
Falls möglich könnt ihr auch einfach dieses Notebook zurückgeben, insofern ihr Rückgaberecht habt. 
Ein Notebookkühler wäre ebenfalls eine Möglichkeit, die zusätzliche Grade purzeln lässt


----------



## NukeEliminator (5. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
war jetzt am Wochenende nicht da deswegen hab ich nix mehr geschrieben. Bin ja froh dass ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem bin, dann macht Thosiba hoffentlich bald was.

Heute früh wurde ich angerufen und mir wurden noch ein paar Möglichkeiten gesagt, die habe ich aber schon alle gemacht. Mir wurde gesagt dass die Kollegen sich mometan um das Problem kümmern.

Wenn ihr eine Lösung findet stellt sie bitte hier rein.

@ Alex555: Danke für deinen Tipp. Aber die GPU wird gar nicht zu heiß, sie wird max um die 70°C aber taktet trotzdem runter. Manchmal schon nach 30 sek spielen. Ich glaube also nicht dass es sich tatsächlich um ein Temperaturproblem handelt, da ist wohl nur was im BIOS vermurkst.


----------



## BestnDank (5. September 2011)

Grüße euch

bin auch einer Derjenigen welcher, die sich das tolle Qosmio gekauft haben ! Erster Eindruck war ja total toll ... aber die Einbrüche der Frameraten ist ja ein absolutes NO GO ! Was mich im Moment am meisten aufregt ist die Inkompetenz von Toshiba selbst. Ich habe, wie ihr auch ,so einiges probiert, telefoniert und diskutiert ... selbst ein Laptopkühler ... und ein Kühlakku ausm Tiefkühlschrank ... haben GARNIX bewirkt ! 
Beim versuch Grafikkartentreiber bzw generell Treiber zu installieren um das Problem zu beseitigen stellst sich der Laptop als absolut Treiberunfreundlich da ! 
Selbst auf der seite von Toshiba selbst ist das Problem im Forum bekannt ... nur kahm bisher KEINE Stellungnahme von Toshiba selbst ... der Forumeintrag war anfang August ... und noch nix zu hören / sehen von Updates oder ähnlichem ! Werde morgen auch zu Saturn fahren und den Laptop zurückgeben bzw tauschen ... nach dem guten 3. versuch ... *wenns bis dato nix besser wird* willsch mein Geld wieder haben !!! Bin echt mega enttäuscht ! 

Falls ihr Neuigkeiten oder ähnliches habt lasst es uns wissen ! 

mfg BestnDank


----------



## rübezahl (5. September 2011)

hallo,

nur für dieses thema registriert 

ich behaupte einfach mal, dass durch die deaktivierung des schocksensor-festplatten-irgendwas-programms bei mir am x770 eine deutliche besserung eintrat. heute noch keinen ruckler erlebt. besonders in starcraft 2 hatte ich die zuvor alle nase lang.

mal weiter testen..

mfg


edit: heute definitiv keinen solchen ruckler gehabt obwohl ich wegen krankenschein wirklich fast durchgehend gespielt habe. am system geändert zu gestern wo ruckler auftraten habe ich lediglich wie o.g. das festplattenerschütterungsensorprogramm deaktiviert und in der nacht verschiedene grafiktreiber ausprobiert (wg. performanceprobs witcher2). (karte fährt aber schon den ganzen tag wieder den laptop retail treiber da alles andere nur probleme verursachte) Vllt hat mein hin und her installieren der inf irgendwas geändert? komisch, weil das hat ja alles nix mitm bios zu tun :> installiert mal (geforce)graka treiber neu(im setup auch benutzerdefiniert->neuinstallation klickern) und deaktiviert das festplattentool. vllt. hilfts euch ja auch. ansonsten: toshiba wird da mit sicherheit nachbessern, auch sollten ruckler wieder bei mir auftreten warte ich auf softwarelösung und werd das notebook nicht zurückgeben. ich mag`s trotz allem  gleich ists 4:00, ich geh pennen. gut n8


----------



## mabusethaDoc (6. September 2011)

Moin Leute, das Festplattentool hatte ich gleich als erstes runtergeschmissen, hatte aber nichts gebracht... Habe gestern den lappi mit zur Arbeit genommen, und einen Arbeitskollegen in die hand gedrückt der sich besser auskennt mit sowas. Er hat an der nvidia systemsteuerung ein paar Einstellungen geändert. Dann der Test: Crysis 2 auf extrem, Auflösung auf 1650X900 und los... Nach einer halben stunde ballerei keine slowdowns mehr... JUHUUU!!! Laptop eingepackt, Feierabend... Zuhause wollte ich dann gegen abends spielen.... Nüsse... Da war es wieder :-p Weiss nicht mehr weiter, hoffe jetzt auf Toshiba, das die das Problem sehr bald lösen.


----------



## Alex555 (6. September 2011)

Wenn sich die Grafikkarte heruntertaktet könnt ihr versuchen, die Karte leicht (nur 1-2mhz) zu übertakten, um die Karte quasi in den vollen Power modus zu zwingen!! Bei CPU Throttling hat man immer das Programm throttlestop verwendet, um die Taktfrequenz auf dem maximum zu halten. 
Ihr könntet möglicherweise im Bios die Energiesparfunktion abschalten, falls ihr den Laptop eh bloss stationär zockt. 
Wenn ihr Pech habt ist das Netzteil zu schwach, um genug Leistung zu liefern. (das Problem hatte schon ein Dell Notebook) 
In dem Fall solltet ihr den Hersteller kontaktieren, um ein stärkeres Netzteil (mit mehr Leistung) zu bekommen. 
Vllt klappt auch das zocken im Akku Modus, beim Studio XPS damals hats geholfen  

Wenn wirklich viele Leute das Problem haben, und das Problem am Netzteil liegt, dann solltet ihr aus Kulanz von Toshiba ein neues mit mehr Leistung zugeschickt bekommen. 
Btw: Könnte mal jmd ein Bild des Netzteils posten, auf dem man die Leistung sieht, die es bringt?


----------



## NukeEliminator (6. September 2011)

Das deaktiviern des Festplattenschutzprogramms hat bei mir leider nichts gebracht.

Genauso konnte ich auch keinen anderen Treiber installieren, nur den von Toshiba. Bei den original Nvidia Treibern kommt die Meldung dass keine kompatible Grafikkarte gefunden wurde.

Das mit dem Übertakten um ein paar MHz hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber verliere ich da nicht die Garantie?

Wenn natürlich tatsächlich das Netzteil zu schwach sein sollte wär das schon der Hammer, sowas darf es einfach nicht geben. Der Betrieb im Akkumodus bringt bei mir auch keinen Vorteil.


EDIT:
Ach was mich noch interessiert: Welche Spiele habt ihr denn probiert? Tritt das Problem bei allen auf? Also bei mir tritt das Problem bei ALLEN getesten Spielen sowie in jedem 3D Mark auf.


----------



## Alex555 (6. September 2011)

habe was interessantes gefunden: Test Toshiba Qosmio X770-10J Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Herunterscrollen zum Abschnitt Temperatur: Zitat: " Unter der Haube lauern keine bösen Überraschungen. Laut dem Tool  HardwareMonitor kletterten Grafikkarte und Prozessor nicht über die  80°C-Marke. Dafür trat in unserem Stresstest (Furmark & Prime) ein  anderes Problem auf: Nvidias GeForce GTX 560M taktete sich massiv  herunter. Ein *Throttling der Grafikkarte* beobachteten wir - im Gegensatz zum Prozessor - eher selten." 

Es wird wohl die GTX 560M sein, die throttelt. In dem Fall wäre undervolten hilfreich (hilft die Temperatur bei 0,1V weniger um ca 8*C zu senken und auch den Verbrauch zu verringern. 
Komisch ist nur, dass sich die Graka wie auf dem notebookcheck bild zu erkennen bei gerade einmal 60*C heruntertaktet, das ist komisch. 
Du könntest beim afterburner auch die Taktraten auf 1-2 mhz reduzieren, um die Karte in diesen Takt zu fixieren. Vllt hilft das was.
Übertakten würde ich nicht machen, denn unter Umständen könnte so die Garantie verloren gehen. 
Wenn du aber sogar 1-2 mhz untertaktest, und dadurch die karte in diesen Takt zwingst, dürftest du keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## NukeEliminator (6. September 2011)

Hab die Grafikkarte auf 772 antatt 775 MHz getaktet. Sie taktet sich aber trotzdem in Spielen
noch herunter


----------



## mabusethaDoc (6. September 2011)

@ NukeEleminator
Medal Of Honor, Half Life 2, CS Source und BFBC2 laufen bei mir stabil. Allerdings habe ich BFBC2 in der Config bei DXversion von Auto auf 10 gestellt bis es normal lief.


----------



## baerchen81 (6. September 2011)

@ NukeEleminator

Ich spiele zur Zeit DeusEx: Human Revolution, was selbst bei niedrigeren Auflösungen (1280x1024 und hohen/mittleren Details) zu häufigen Einbrüchen der Framerate führt. Normalerweise sollte ich Deus Ex aber ohne Probleme auf max. spielen können. Außerdem spiele ich noch Fear 3, Dungeon Siege 3 sowie Starcraft 2. Bei diesen Spielen treten die Probleme nicht so häufig auf. Bei Fear 3 gab es sogar, seitdem ich gestern den HDD- Schutz deaktiviert habe, keine Einbrüche mehr, selbst bei max. Auflösung (1920x1080) und hohen Details, was auch immer es damit zu tun haben könnte, ich kanns mir nicht erklären. 
Von der GameStar habe ich noch kein Feedback auf meine Nachricht erhalten, traurig aber wahr, ebenso wie von Toshiba.

Ich habe gestern nochmals eine E-Mail geschrieben, in der ich die Informationspolitik von Toshiba anprangere. Auch wenn ein solches Problem eigentlich durch vorherige Dauertest und Prüfungen seitens Toshiba nicht auftreten sollte, so kann es ja hin und wieder mal vorkommen, dass ein solcher Fall, wie unserer, immer mal wieder auftreten kann. Seis drum, kann ja mal passieren. Dann aber muss ich als international auftretendes Unternehmen dafür sorgen, die Kunden über den aktuellen Sachstand zu informieren. Ich erwarte ja keine, aus den Ärmeln geschüttelte Lösung, aber eine Bestätigung, dass an dem Problem gearbeitet wird. Ich habe, sicherlich wie auch die meisten anderen von euch, mein Modell registrieren lassen, in der Hoffnung dadurch vom Kundendienst profitieren zu können. Aber außer kostenintensiven Zusatzgarantien, konnte ich noch keinen Vorteil erkennen. Wenigstens konnte ich dadurch Toshiba zu einem weiteren kostenlosen Datensatz verhelfen. Bin gespannt, wann die ersten Werbemails eintreffen. So, oder so ähnlich habe ich es gestern auch an Toshiba weitergeleitet. 
Auch wenn mein Geschriebenes nicht wirklich zur Lösung des Problems weiterhilft, so musste ich das mal gesagt haben.

Gruß


----------



## Schlingel (6. September 2011)

@ *baerchen81

Das ist nicht nur ein Problem bei Toshiba auch andere Hersteller sind betroffen..
*


----------



## rübezahl (6. September 2011)

hi ich habe mich zu früh gefreut. durch deaktivierung des festplattentools habe ich lediglich scheinbar das auftreten der ruckler minimiert, da ich gestern viel leage of legends spielte hab ich kleine einbrüche wohl nicht bemerkt..

heute abend jedoch bei aktuellen titeln mit hohen anforderungen stellten sich die ruckler ein. mitloggen des taktes ergab das:



> ;GPU Monitor log file (c) 2010-2011 by Igor 'Igogo' Bushin
> 06/09/2011 17:37:02 GeForce GTX 560M: GPU temp:34C, GPU load:0%, Vmem Usage:0%, GPU:0 MHz, Shader:0 MHz, Memory:1247 MHz
> 06/09/2011 17:42:02 GeForce GTX 560M: GPU temp:31C, GPU load:1%, Vmem Usage:8%, GPU:0 MHz, Shader:0 MHz, Memory:135 MHz
> 06/09/2011 17:47:02 GeForce GTX 560M: GPU temp:33C, GPU load:31%, Vmem Usage:20%, GPU:0 MHz, Shader:0 MHz, Memory:135 MHz
> ...




daraufhin tat ich folgendes: in der nvidia systemsteuerung kann man unter 3d einstellungen ein runtertakten der karte bei geringer last aktivieren bzw deaktivieren, ich setzte daraufhin die globale einstellung auf "maximale leistung bevorzugen". dadurch haben sich die ruckler weiter reduziert und die karte springt nur noch zwischen 2 taktraten hin und her (warum weiß ich nicht, ist ja eigtl. deaktiviert):



> ;GPU Monitor log file (c) 2010-2011 by Igor 'Igogo' Bushin
> 06/09/2011 21:11:19 GeForce GTX 560M: GPU temp:36C, GPU load:16%, Vmem Usage:13%, GPU:0 MHz, Shader:0 MHz, Memory:135 MHz
> 06/09/2011 21:11:52 GeForce GTX 560M: GPU temp:36C, GPU load:2%, Vmem Usage:7%, GPU:0 MHz, Shader:0 MHz, Memory:135 MHz
> 06/09/2011 21:16:19 GeForce GTX 560M: GPU temp:62C, GPU load:99%, Vmem Usage:22%, GPU:0 MHz, Shader:0 MHz, Memory:1247 MHz *<- Spiel gestartet*
> ...



ruckelt allerdings natürlich immernoch.



nach abermaligem ewigen googlen und dem wälzen englischer beiträge auch im toshiba supportforum bleibt halt einfach nur weiterhin der schluss, dass es an den grakatreibern liegt. verwendbar zum testen sind ja leider nur toshiba-spezifische geforce treiber von denen ich jetzt mit den mitgelieferten insgesamt 3 probiert habe. einer ließ windows direkt die karte deaktivieren, und der andere für ein anderes x770modell aus den usa machte das throttling genau so gepaart mit anderen unannehmlichkeiten. muss man wohl oder übel auf einen neuen treiber seitens nvidia und toshiba hoffen. das die nvidia retail treiber nicht laufen haben ja alle leider schon feststellen müssen, ist bei notebooks aber nichts ungewöhnliches, hatte ich bei 2 vorigen laptops auch schon.  http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/ ist immer eine gute anlaufstelle um notebooktreiber-update-news zu kriegen.

toshiba ich warte :>

edit: achja bitte ned von meinem link oben den 
Version: 268.85
Size: 191,680,128 bytes
Posted: 08/26/11
Released Date: 08/11/11

ausprobieren, der funzt definitiv nicht auf dem x770-107, macht nur ärger bei mir.


----------



## NukeEliminator (7. September 2011)

Bei dir sieht es ja noch relativ gut aus. Die Grafikkarte taktet sich alle 10 min oder so mal runter. Sie erreicht aber nie mehr als 70°C.

Meine taktet sich jede Minute oder spätestens nach 2 Minuten runter.


----------



## Alex555 (7. September 2011)

Dann wird das ein Grafikkarten Problem seitens NVIDIAS sein. Bios updates gibt es keine oder, die das Problem beheben oder?


----------



## mabusethaDoc (7. September 2011)

Ich denke schon, das ein Bios viel dazu beiträgt.Wird ja alles davon gesteuert... Allerdings hoffe ich auch das es ein Treiberproblem sein könnte von nVidia. Was ich nicht verstehe ist das bei mir im nVidiaordner der 280er treiber installiert ist. Installiert habe ich aber den von Toshibas seite (260er) Ist das bei euch auch so?
@ NukeEliminator
Auf was für einstellungen spielst du deine Games? Ich habe zB. Crysis 2 auf Sehr Hoch gestellt, DX11 aus - und es ist Spielbar (Problem kommt in grösseren abständen vor). Vielleicht mal deine Games etwas runterschrauben... Ist blöd für ein Gerät das es eigentlich schaffen sollte, aber für den anfang....


----------



## NukeEliminator (7. September 2011)

Ich spiele meine Spiele eigentlich ziemlich auf den höchsten Einstellungen. Dirt ist etwas runter geschraubt, wenn es läuft, läuft es ja auch schön sauber mit  ca 60FPS.

Aber bei mir regelt er ja sogar beim 3D Mark 06 runter (vor allem im Test 2, Firefly Forest), der ist ja schon uralt. Da darf er nicht runterregeln.

Bei WoW auf höchsten Einstellungen dauert es ca 3 min bis er immer wieder runterregelt, wobei das Spiel ja auch nicht so Hardwarehungrig ist. 

Bei Dirt ist es am schlimmsten, da ruckelt es sogar schon im Menü ab und zu, meist bevor ich das erste Rennen fahre.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (7. September 2011)

Hm.... Ich denke wir haben unser bestes getan und unser Pulver verschossen... Ich weiss auch nicht wie lange ich auf Toshiba/nVidia warten sollte... Der laptop gefällt mir ganz gut, aber so langsam - weiss nicht.


----------



## baerchen81 (7. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe gerade festgestellt, dass sich auf der Support- Seite von Toshiba für den Qosmio X770-107 unter den Treibern eine Änderung ergeben hat. Das Datum vom BIOS- update ist vom 20.08.2011 auf den 06.09.2011 gewechselt. Beim Anklicken jedoch handelt es sich um einen (noch?) toten Link, 404 - Not Found. Denke mal, dass es sich um ein kommendes BIOS- update handelt . Zumindest hoffe ich das.

Gruß


----------



## rübezahl (7. September 2011)

ich probier so lang bis der link klappt 

is definitiv bios update, vorher wars version 1.0.0 und jetzt 1.3.0 hoffen wir das beste 

hab dem toshiba support eine böse mail geschrieben btw.

edit: wenn der link langsam mal klappen würd..wie lange braucht ein japaner um 2mb hoch zu laden? ....

unter us support für das us modell findet sich http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...lFilter=&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=804517 hier steht im biosnamen, es sei für PSBY5U was unser euro-modell ist, in den patchnotes steht dann aber wieder nur das Qosmio X770-ST4N04. komisch..ich trau mich ned dieses bios zu laden, ich warte lieber auf das welches hoffentlich bald auf der korrekten supportseite zum dl steht... dieses warten..krankenschein und dann warten...das nervt :>

vielleicht hier trotzdem die patchnotes für das us bios 1.3 was vllt. unserem entspricht?



> Change History
> 
> Version 1.30 - 2011-08-08
> Added an Intel update solution for the "PCIe Presence Detect State May Not Be Accurate after a Warm Reset" issue.
> ...



kann jmd. was damit anfangen?


----------



## NukeEliminator (7. September 2011)

Wenn ich ins BIOS gehe steht da aber komischerweiße schon Version 1.30


----------



## rübezahl (7. September 2011)

das stimmt allerdings :> als ich aber das "alte", als 1.0.0 von der webseite installieren wollte nach kauf des notebooks (dachte es sei neuer), kam die meldung ich hätte das gleiche bereits installiert. datei hieß bios-20110614081048.zip und enthielt BIOS110.exe. vllt beziehen sich toshiba versionsangaben auf der seite lediglich auf ihren installer? hoffen wir mal das beste..

die datei auf die ich immernoch warte unter http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/bios-20110906155540.zip hat auf jeden fall einen neueren zipordner-namen ;>


----------



## Schlingel (7. September 2011)

Probiert mal das hab ich gerade gefunden..

ThrottleStop | Download


----------



## mabusethaDoc (8. September 2011)

Moin Leute, ich kanns net lassen... Ist die Stromversorgung vielleicht doch zu schwach? Habe auf doof folgendes ausprobiert:
Tastaturbeleuchtung ein, MSI Afterburner gestartet, Crysis 2 gespielt und viele einbrüche gehabt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (8. September 2011)

Dann über Bios die Beleuchtung komplett deaktiviert und noch mal das gleiche. Es waren nicht so viele einbrüche wie mit der Beleuchteten Tastatur


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Probierts mal bitte auch aus, vielleicht liegts wirklich am Netzteil...


----------



## mabusethaDoc (8. September 2011)

Sorry das ich euch zutexte, habe seit heute Urlaub und schnüffel ein wenig im Netz herum Habe gerade bei Youtube mal gesucht, und nichts gefunden was unser Problem anspricht.... kann doch nicht sein! Da war auch ein Japanisches Review. Gezeigt wurde der Benchmark von Dirt 3... der Typ hatte Super werte gehabt, keine einbrüche - NIX! Auch alle anderen Videos - NICHTS! Immer nur wie toll und leistungstark dieser Gaming Laptop ist... WARUM NICHT BEI UNS?!?


----------



## Alex555 (8. September 2011)

mabusethaDoc schrieb:


> Dann über Bios die Beleuchtung komplett deaktiviert und noch mal das gleiche. Es waren nicht so viele einbrüche wie mit der Beleuchteten Tastatur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
eher unwahrscheinlich, bei Notebookcheck hab ich mir den Test zu euren Qosmios angeschaut, und im dem Test stand ein 180W Netzteil drin. 
Die TDP der CPU ist laut intel max 45W, zur GTX 560M existieren keine Daten!(es werden 75W vermutet) 
Wären also 120W des 180W Netzteils unter Vollbelastung weg. 
Könnte schon knapp werden. 
probiert mal ein externes Display anzuschliessen, denn ansonsten fällt mir neben CPU, Graka und Bildschirm kein anderer Stromfresser ein!!


----------



## mabusethaDoc (8. September 2011)

@ Alex555
Mensch, das ist es! Habe gerade den Laptop am Monitor angeschlossen, und hatte garkeine aussetzer mehr! Beim Dirt3 Benchmark war es bisher am schlimmsten - der lief aber super! Und was ist es denn jetzt? Doch das Netzteil zu schwach?


----------



## Alex555 (8. September 2011)

Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist, und daher die Graka heruntertaktet. 
Da du ein externes Display angeschlossen hast wird dein internes ausgeschaltet und somit das Notebooknetzteil weniger belastet. 
In dem Fall solltest du das Toshiba mitteilen und dir ein Netzteil mit mehr Leistung zuschicken lassen. 
Solange am externen Bildschirm zocken


----------



## rübezahl (8. September 2011)

wo bekomm ich n externes display her? mein 50" fernseher ist da unbefriedigend... bzw wo bei toshiba melden für neues netzteil?


----------



## Alex555 (8. September 2011)

sry, falscher Ausdruck, ich meinte einfach nur einen Bildschirm, einen normalen Computerbildschirm halt. 22 Zoll oder so.
Edit: Bei Toshiba einfach dem Support mitteilen, dass vermutlich das Netzteil zu wenig Leistung liefert, und sie dir ein stärkeres Netzteil mit mehr Leistung zuschicken sollen.


----------



## rübezahl (8. September 2011)

ich habs jetzt widerwillig am fernseher getestet, und bis auf 1 runtertakten bei totalster totaler vollast hatte ich gleichbleibende fps. 30minuten testlauf, kein vergleich zu vorher. mal schauen, was toshiba zum neuen netzteil sagt, irgendwie antwortet mir der support eh nicht..habe schon geguckt aber kein stärkeres netzteil im haus, das xbox netzteil ist auch zu schwach laut aufkleber...naja schreiben wir toshiba mal. wenn das problem jetzt bei allen titeln gelöst ist, dann möchte ich den bemühten menschen hier im forum danken! bisher sieht es so aus, ich teste noch ein wenig rum.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (8. September 2011)

Bei Toshiba anrufen ist tödlich... habe jetzt eine email versendet. Ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## rübezahl (8. September 2011)

> Hallo, ein Nachtrag zu meinem Anliegen von gestern.
> 
> Nach etlichen Tests und der Suche nach möglichen Fehlerquellen im Rahmen des mir möglichen stellten ich und andere Kunden mit dem auftretenden Problem des GPU Throttling fest, dass der Anschluss eines externen Monitors und das Deaktivieren des Laptopdisplays die Leistungseinbrüche minimiert bzw. gänzlich behebt. Hier liegt der Schluss nahe, dass ein zu schwaches Netzteil seitens Toshiba dem Laptop beigelegt wurde, vllt. nur bei gewissen Produktionslinien des Laptops, da scheinbar nicht jeder Kunde dieses Problem hat (sonst wäre das Internet sicher voller mit derartigen Beschwerden). Daher möchte ich Sie um die Zustellung eines stärkeren Netzteils bitten, Teilenummer meines jetzigen Netzteiles ist DE PIECE: PA3546E-1AC3.
> 
> ...






Mal ne Frage: Gibt`s stärkere Netzteile auch einzeln im Netz zu kaufen oder ist man auf den Hersteller angewiesen?



falls sich jmd direkt bei toshiba verewigen will, hab n eigenen thread im supportforum eröffnet in meinem tollen englisch.. http://forums.computers.toshiba-europe.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=249817&#249817


----------



## Alex555 (8. September 2011)

ich würde an deiner Stelle auf ein neues netzteil bestehen, du hast viel Geld für einen FUNKTIONIERENDEN GAMING Laptop ausgegeben, dann braucht man nicht auch noch ein Netzteil dazu kaufen! Außerdem könnten nicht-Toshiba Netzteile mögliche Garantieforderungen deinerseits unwirksam machen. Darauf würde ich mich gar nicht einlassen, lass dir ein neues netzeil zuschicken, das genug Power hat.


----------



## rübezahl (8. September 2011)

dafür müsste toshiba sich erstmal auf meine email melden


----------



## NukeEliminator (8. September 2011)

Habe es auch an meinem Fernseher probiert und den Laptopbildschirm deaktiviert. Alle Einstellungen im Spiel gleich gelassen.

Und siehe da:

ES GEHT IMMER NOCH NICHT!!! Keinerlei Besserung.

Habe nur in Dirt 3 getestet, da tritt das Problem wie gehabt in jedem Benchmarkdurchlauf auf.

Wenn ich bis morgen Mittag keine Lösung gefunden habe wird gebe ich den Laptop morgen noch zurück. Bevor mein Rückgaberecht abläuft. Dann warte ich mal ein paar Wochen ob sich was tut. Wenn ja kauf ich mir wieder so einen, wenn nein schau ich mich anderweitig um.


----------



## baerchen81 (8. September 2011)

Habe mein Notebook auch mal an unseren LCD- Fernseher angeschlossen und auch keine Besserung feststellen können. Was ich aber bis jetzt festgestellt habe, ist das ich seit dem Deaktivieren des HDD- Schutzes nur

noch bei Deus Ex 3 die Probleme auftraten. Bei Fear 3 habe ich nach und nach alle Qualitätseinstellungen auf max. gestellt, inkl. der Auflösung, und spiele seit ca. 4 Stunden (nicht am Stück) ohne Ruckler. Dungeon Siege 3 spiele ich 

auch mittlerweile auf max. Einstellungen ruckelfrei. Bei Starcraft 2 bin ich z.Zt. dabei nach und nach hochzuregeln, seit dem deaktivieren des HDD- Schutzes hatte ich aber auch hier keine Probleme mehr.

@NukeEliminator

denke da genau wie du, mit dem Zurückgeben. Mittlerweile glaube ich aber, dass es Toshiba schaffen wird das Ruder noch einmal herumzureißen. Allein schon wegen des Drucks der Käufer- Community


----------



## rübezahl (8. September 2011)

also sorry jungens, nachdem ich wie gesagt mit der hdd deaktivierung starcraft2 und wow keine einbrüche mehr hatte, habe ich bei anderen games wie Dirt3 nun am Fernseher überhaupt keine Probleme mehr. ziehe ich bei dirt3 in rennwiederholungs-endlosschleife das hdmi kabel und spiele es weiter auf dem lcd display ab, fängt es an im 3-minutentakt zu throttlen.... 

wie lange habe ich umtausch/rückgaberecht bei saturn? ich würd mir da dann n asus direkt mitnehmen..scheiß auf die 200e die es da mehr kostet...


----------



## rübezahl (8. September 2011)

daumen runter für toshiba. einfach nur runter.


mein tipp: gebt es zurück, nur so kann man andere vor fehlkäufen schützen und als verbraucher zeigen, was geht und was nicht.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (8. September 2011)

BIOS Download ist verfügbar, freut euch nicht zu früh... ist die gleiche version die wir schon draufhaben


----------



## rübezahl (8. September 2011)

das interessante ist, mein händler sagte auf der gamesconvention waren viele stände zb. von steelseries gepflastert mit einwandfrei laufenden qosmio-notebooks...


----------



## mabusethaDoc (9. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CvVYaHzZ3Lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (9. September 2011)

Ich habe es mal gefilmt und wie ihr seht, sobald das teil überm externen Monitor läuft, bleibt die GPU stabil. Läuft der Laptop alleine, dauerts keine minute bis die Taktrate wieder in den Keller fällt...


----------



## mabusethaDoc (9. September 2011)

Moin moin,
Ich muss mich verbessern. Habe gerade eben auf extern Dirt 3 gespielt (1920X1080 Details Hoch) und nach ca. 20 minuten kam ein Slowdown. Spiele ich mit den gleichen einstellungen auf dem Lappi selbst, läufts nicht mal 2 minuten ruckelfrei... Es könnte auch sein, das mit dem LCD irgendetwas nicht in ordnung ist. Das der einfach zusätzlich zum schwachen Netzteil zuviel Strom zieht.


----------



## NukeEliminator (9. September 2011)

So, habe meinen Laptop nun zurückgegeben.
Schade, aber es hilft ja nix


----------



## mabusethaDoc (9. September 2011)

Ich warte noch bis Dienstag, dann werde ich es wohl auch zurückgeben. Ich denke mal bis dahin wird sich Toshiba ganz bestimmt nicht melden. Diese Sch*****! Toller ServiceTOSHIBA


----------



## rübezahl (9. September 2011)

ohne jetzt werbung zu machen, ich sitz vor meinem neuen g74 von asus und das ist von der verarbeitung her schon was ganz anderes..ganz zu schweigen von der tatsache das ich dank verde programm auch nvidia referenztreiber benutzen kann.. also wenn ihr euch nach was vergleichbarem umseht, dann das. hat halt kein BD brenner, liest sie nur, brennt aber dvd.

wobei nach der leistung von toshiba find ich asus werbung sogar gerecht ^.^ *wirbt*


----------



## mabusethaDoc (9. September 2011)

OOOOh, Toshiba hat sich gerade bei mir gemeldet!!! Die haben mir ein paar fragen gestellt, ich habe das Problem erläutert, dann musste ich 1-2 min. warten, und denen noch sagen was ich für Spiele auf dem teil zocke. Jetzt wollen die sich nächste woche melden... Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## rübezahl (9. September 2011)

ich drücke die daumen!!


----------



## mabusethaDoc (9. September 2011)

So, habe das teil erstmal stabil gemacht. Mein Bruder rief mich an und gab mir den tipp die Taktraten der 460M einzugeben.... jetzt habe ich die Taktraten der GTX460M eingegeben (Graphics clock 675mhz, Memory clock 1250mhz,Processor clock ergibt sich automatisch 1350mhz) und Tadaaa! Läuft gut... sehr gut! Crysis 2 stunden gespielt und anschliessend Dirt 3 Benchmark (2 durchläufe) Perfekt!!


----------



## NukeEliminator (9. September 2011)

Hm Ok. Auch ein Lösungsmöglichkeit, auch wenn dabei etwas Leistung verloren geht. 
Ist es möglich die Spannung zu heben? Ist aber vielleicht dumm, da sie eh recht warm wird.

Das selbe Problem hatte ich mal mit meiner GTX 580. Bei Crysis ist der Takt auch immer zusammengebrochen weil sie serienmäßig übertaktet auf 810 MHz bei 1,00 V lief. Die Lösung war entweder den Takt auf ca 780 MHz zu senken, oder eben die Spannung auf 1.05V zu heben wenn man die 810 MHz haben wollte. Ich habe mich für letzteres entschieden da die Karte eh nur max 60°C warm wird.

Du könntest ja mal Probieren bis zu welchem Takt die Karte stabil läuft. 

Bitte weiterhin alles Posten was ihr in Erfahrung bringt, vielleicht hol ich mir wieder so einen wenn alles läuft


----------



## mabusethaDoc (9. September 2011)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich merk eigentlich garkeinen unterschied in sachen leistung. Beispiel beim Dirt 3 Benchmark habe ich jetzt 7 Frames weniger (62 vorher 55 nachher). Das geht noch. Aber erstmal bin ich gespannt was Toshiba nächste woche sagt.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (10. September 2011)

So, habe bis auf einen ganz kurzen aussetzer (ca. 3 - 5 sek.) sonst keine probleme mehr. Trotzdem ist das Problem damit nicht behoben. Immerhin ist in dem Notebook eine GTX 560 eingebaut, die nicht unbedingt mit den Taktraten enier 460ger laufen sollte. Wenn Toshiba mir nächste Woche keine guten Nachrichten mitteilt, lass ich das teil von denen abholen. Steht in der Garantie mit dabei - der Abhol/Reparaturservice.


----------



## Wesker993 (12. September 2011)

Na, wenn ich da nicht Mal erkenne, dass ich der "Arbeitskollege" bin, der die nVidia-Einstellungen veraendert hat xD

Hi Leuts, habe mich extra nur fuer dieses Thema registriert. Nennt mich einfach Stefan 

Habe mir die hier gepostete Change-Log der angeblich geupdateten BIOS-Version angeschaut... wenn ich nicht ganz doof bin, steht dort, dass das Problem mit dem Runtergetakte behoben werde... Da das Problem aber weiterhin besteht, geh ich, wie ich bei der Arbeit (@mabusethaDoc) schon sagte, davon aus, dass die Leistung des Netzteils bzw. des Akkus einfach nicht reicht. Nun die Grafikkarte zu Taktraten zu zwigen, halte ich fuer gefaehrlich, denn dadurch koennte der Akku ueberlastet werden und geht ueber kurz oder lang kaputt. Das Notebook wuerd sich ja nicht heruntertakten, wenn alles in Ordnung waere...

Eine wirkliche Loesung kann man also nur noch Seitens Toshiba erwarten. Da das Geraet nicht wie angegeben funktioniert, muessen sie ein gleichwertiges ODER BESSERES Produkt aushaendigen (nach 3 fehlgeschlagenen Versuchen, das Teil zum laufen zu bringen). Bin mir gerade nur nicht sicher, ob Toshiba dem Endkundenbereich zur Verfuegung steht, denn wenn nicht, wickelt das Saturn, Media-Markt, etc (wo ihr's gekauft habt halt) ab.


----------



## baerchen81 (12. September 2011)

Habe mittlerweile auch mal die Grafikkarte auf das Niveau der 460GTX runtergetaktet und selbst bei meinem größten "Wackelkanidaten" Deus Ex 3 gab es seit dem keine Probelme mehr. Auch die Temperaturen bewegen sich noch im Bereich von zuvor. Bin aber mal gespannt was Toshiba zu sagen hat, wenn sie sich diese Woche bei dir melden, mabusethaDoc. Habe mich jetzt entschieden das Notebook nicht zurückzugeben.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (12. September 2011)

Joo leute passt mal auf... Toshiba hat sich ebend bei mir per email gemeldet!! Ich solle bitte auf deren seite das NEUE BIOSUPDATE runterladen und installieren... Ich denen direkt geantwortet und gefragt ob das wirklich deren ernst ist, und ob sie überhaupt irgendeinen schimmer haben was da über die Ladentheken geht?!? BIOSVERSION 1.30 war von anfang an auf dem teil Installiert!!! Bringt nichts!!! Zu meiner verwunderung kam nach ca. 10 minuten eine antwort seitens Toshiba mit einer Entschuldigung und das sie sich Intensiver mit den Fällen kümmern werden um schnellstmöglich eine lösung zu finden... Das ist sowas von Lachhaft...


----------



## mabusethaDoc (12. September 2011)

@ Wesker993
Hi Stefan alles klar bei dir? Also ich habe die Grafikkarte nicht übertaktet, sondern runtergetaktet auf GTX460 niveau. Runtertakten ist nicht gefährlich


----------



## Wesker993 (12. September 2011)

Hi!  Ja, bei mir soweit schon, denke bei dir aufgrund der Geschehnisse eher weniger, oder?
Anyway, was ich da ueber ToSHITba lese, ist ja wohl der reinste Mist. Dass die sich das erlauben koennen...

Was ich meinte: Wenn deine Karte auf beispielsweise 1800MHZ laeuft und sie sich auf 400 heruntertaktet, dann wohl vermutlich, weil sie 1400MHZ zu stark laeuft. Wenn man nun davon ausgeht, dass es sich nicht um einen Softwarefehler handelt, sondern um eine Reaktion des Notebooks zum Schutze vor Ueberlastung, ware es gefaehrlich, das Notebook dann von 1800MHz auf 1600MHz herunterzutakten. Du hast immerhin noch immer eine Differenz von 1200MHz, die es im Notfall nicht heruntertakten kann. 

Wenn's sich aber um einen Softwarefehler handelt und das Notebook den Belastungen standhaelt, spielt das ja keine Rolle...


----------



## mabusethaDoc (13. September 2011)

Moin,
Toshiba hat mir wieder eine email geschickt. Ich solle denen nun nochmals meine Seriennummer durchgeben. Jetzt haben die mich zugemailt... Hoffe da passiert jetzt wirklich irgendwas! Die ein oder andere ''Böse Mail'' meinerseits scheint wirkung zu zeigen. Habe mich auch noch eben bei denen bedankt, das mittlerweile meine Rückgabefrist bei Saturn abgelaufen ist, und ich immernoch ein nicht 100% laufendes Gerät habe weil die das nicht gebacken kriegen und mich in der luft hängen lassen. Ich werde keine ruhe geben bis ich eine lösung, ein neues Gerät oder sonst etwas kriege! Habe das Problem (Video) bei Youtube hochgeladen und auch auf Englisch geschildert, und wundere mich das sich bis heute noch keiner gemeldet hat, der die gleichen Probleme hat...


----------



## Schlingel (13. September 2011)

Sei mir jetzt nicht böse,aber ich hätte damit nicht so lange gewartet.Als damal bei meinem neugekauften Asus G60 nach 2 Tagen der Audioausgang kaputt war hab ich mich auf nichts eingelassen außer Notebook wird zurück genommen,was dann auch geschehen ist.

mfg


----------



## mabusethaDoc (13. September 2011)

@Schlingel
 ich weiss. du hast recht... Ich bin immer guter Hoffnung Aber aus fehlern lernt mann...


----------



## mabusethaDoc (13. September 2011)

So leute, habe wieder 2 emails bekommen:
Nummer 1

Sehr geehrter Herr Mexis,
vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.
Der Fehler wurde weitergegeben. Es wird ein Treiberupdate  veröffentlicht, welches diesen Fehler beheben wird. Achten Sie bitte  daher auf die Treiberaktualisierungen, die Ihnen auch von Tempro  angezeigt werden. Wann dieses Update veröffentlicht wird ist derzeit  noch nicht absehbar.
In der Zwischenzeit bitten wir Sie um etwas Geduld.
Um Verzögerungen bei der Bearbeitung zu vermeiden, antworten Sie bitte bei Rückfragen direkt auf diese Email. Vielen Dank.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
i.A. Stefan Hartmann

Und nummer 2:

Sehr geehrter Herr Mexis,
vielen Dank für Ihre Email.
Anhand der Seriennummer konnten wir nun ermitteln, dass Sie bereits am  09.09.2011 unter Case 71228579 eine Anfrage bezüglich der  Leistungseinbrüche gestellt haben.
Wir haben nun Ihre Angaben bezüglich des Netzteils und die Tatsache,  dass der Fehler nur bei Nutzung des internen LCD auftritt, an unsere  Entwicklungsabteilung weitergeleitet. Wenn eine Lösung verfügbar ist,  werden wir Sie umgehend kontaktieren. Wir bitten noch um ein Wenig  Geduld.

So, wie immer gespannt wie ein Bogen
Die sache mit den runtertakten, habe ich denen nicht gesteckt - ist vorerst besser...


----------



## NukeEliminator (13. September 2011)

Wenn da tatsächlich bald ein Treiberupdate kommt kauf ich mir wieder einen Qosmio. Finde den ja wirklich cool.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (13. September 2011)

Das ist ja auch ein super teil... wenn da nicht diese ''Kinderkrankheiten'' wären. Mal schauen...


----------



## mattinator (13. September 2011)

mabusethaDoc schrieb:


> Es wird ein Treiberupdate  veröffentlicht, welches diesen Fehler beheben wird.


 
Na hoffentlich taktet dann die Grafik nicht immer in den P8-State.


----------



## Schlingel (15. September 2011)

Guckt mal auf das Bild.Das ist die Systemkühlungsrichtlinie.Wenn die auf Passiv steht taktet die CPU runter um sich abzukühlen wenn sie auf Aktiv steht dreht der Lüfter hoch.


----------



## stepbe70 (20. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe das gleiche Problem mit dem runtertakten beim Qosmio 770-10j. Ich vermute das es an einer zu niedrigen Spannung liegt. Habe mit Afterburner mal den GPU Takt von 775 MHz
auf 675 MHz gedrosselt und siehe da, das Problem war weg. Das ist natürlich nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache. Auch wenn man das Gerät über einen externen Monitor laufen lässt läuft
alles stabil. Serviceanfragen bei Toshiba per email werden ignoriert. BIOS Update bringt auch nichts


----------



## NukeEliminator (21. September 2011)

Wir wohl bei der ganzen X770er Serie so sein. Wenn ich mir das 11W kaufe ist es bestimmt das selbe Problem. Wann bringt Toshiba endlich einen neuen Treiber raus??


----------



## Schlingel (21. September 2011)

Ich denke nicht das es am Treiber liegt und ein neuer Abhilfe bringt,da müsste wohl eher ein angepasstes Bios her.Beim Kumpel seinem Acer kam jetzt ein neues Bios und seitdem ist der Fehler weg.

mfg


----------



## stepbe70 (22. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe heute endlich eine Antwort vom Support erhalten. Ich soll das Biosupdate 1.3 aufspielen und den Grafiktreiber neu installieren. Was für ein Witz?
Die Downloadseite bietet nur den Treiber an der schon installiert ist. Ich habe es trotzdem versucht, ohne Erfolg. Was ich noch festgestellt habe ist, wenn man die Bildschirmhelligkeit
reduziert und die Tastenbeleuchtung deaktiviert, tritt das Problem nicht so häufig auf. Also ein Spannungsproblem!!!

MfG


----------



## mabusethaDoc (24. September 2011)

Jaja, sind schon lustige Leute bei Toshiba... Ein Biosupdate am 06.09. zu veröffentlichen welches bereits Installiert ist... Wie gesagt, ich warte bis spätestens nächsten Monat, dann fahre ich persönlich nach Neuss zu Toshiba und kläre es dann vor Ort. Entweder ein neues Gerät, oder eine Gutschrift für Saturn... Das ist doch schon mehr als verarsche!!


----------



## NukeEliminator (26. September 2011)

Ich konnte es nicht lassen.
Habe mir wieder ein Qosmio X770 gekauft. Diesmal aber kein 107, sondern ein 11W.
Bei dem ist fast alles gleich wie beim 107 mit folgenden Unterschieden:
640GB HDD     anstatt     2x 500GB +4 GB SSD
Blu-Ray Leser  anstatt     Blu-Ray Brenner
1400€             anstatt     1500€ im Saturn

Habe gleich mal den Tipp mit dem runtertakten beherzigt. Alle Spiele laufen bsiher einwandfrei ohne jegliche Einbrüche auf meist höchsten Einstellungen. Grafikkarte wird max 67°C und Prozessor 82°C heiß.

Werde die nächsten Tage mal probieren wie hoch ich den Takt drehen kann ohne dass er sich runtertaktet (obwohl mir die Leistung eigentlich reicht), kann ein bisschen dauern bis ich wieder berichte.

So hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Ich bin absolut zufrieden. Geiles Teil


----------



## rübezahl (1. Oktober 2011)

voll zufrieden weil du es runtertakten musst statt von werk aus die leistung die du bezahlt hast zu erhalten? 

habe ich jetzt aber richtig verstanden, dass das 11w den gleichen fehler hat?


----------



## Rumbel (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi 

Ich habe eine frage die nur im weitesten Thema mit dem Thread zu tun hat, da es aber um denn gleichen Laptop geht und um die Grafikkarte wollte ich es mal hier reinposten.

Ich wollte heute die BC3 Beta anfangen zu spielen da bekomme ich die Meldung das mein NVidia Treiber nur Version 268.51 und ich mindestens Version 285.27 bräuchte um das Spiel zu starten. 

Also geh ich auf die NVidea Seite und lade mit den neuesten Treiber der Serie GTX 560 M runter "280.26-notebook-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe". Aber als ich ihn dann auch installieren will kommt die Meldung "Der Grafiktreiber konnte keine kompatible Grafikhardware finden". Weiß jemand warum das passiert bzw wie ich es beheben kann? 

Suche jetzt seit ca 3 stunden im Internet und finde immer nur Leute die denn falschen Treiber ausgewählt haben. 

Ich hoffe jemand von euch hat eine Idee und kann mir weiter helfen. 

Danke schon mal im vorraus!


----------



## NukeEliminator (3. Oktober 2011)

Auf dem Laptop laufen nur die Toshiba Treiber. Die Treiber, die von Nvidia selbst stammen kann man nicht installieren, da immer die Meldung kommt die du erwähnt hast.

Ich meine im englischen Toshiba Forum gelesen zu haben, dass man mit irgendwelchen Tricks die normalen Nvidia Treiber trotzdem installieren kann. Vielleicht weiß ja einer im Forum wie das geht. Da ich die BF3 Beta eh nicht auf dem Laptop sondern auf meinem Desktop PC spiele hat mich das bisher nicht weiter interessiert.
Vielleicht benötigt ja nur die Beta den neuen Treiber und das finale BF3 läuft auch mit früheren Treibern.


----------



## mattinator (3. Oktober 2011)

NukeEliminator schrieb:


> Ich meine im englischen Toshiba Forum gelesen zu haben, dass man mit irgendwelchen Tricks die normalen Nvidia Treiber trotzdem installieren kann. Vielleicht weiß ja einer im Forum wie das geht.


 
Wenn die Original-NVIDIA-Treiber funktionieren, kurz zusammengefasst:


vor der Installation im Windows-Gerätemanager unter Details, Hardware-IDs die PCI-ID-Daten der Grafikkarte ermitteln
das NVIDIA-Treiber-Paket entpacken
die nv_disp.inf um die Karte ergänzen (einen neuen Eintrag mit den entsprechenden Daten erzeugen, unter einer der Sections [NVIDIA_SetB_Devices.NTamd64.6.0], [NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.0], [NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1])
den Treiber über den Gerätemanager manuell aktualisieren


----------



## NukeEliminator (3. Oktober 2011)

rübezahl schrieb:


> voll zufrieden weil du es runtertakten musst statt von werk aus die leistung die du bezahlt hast zu erhalten?
> 
> habe ich jetzt aber richtig verstanden, dass das 11w den gleichen fehler hat?


 

Hatte die letzten Tage nicht so viel Zeit. Heute habe mit den originalen GTX 560 Einstellungen (775 MHz) ca 2 Stunden am Stück WoW gespielt und er hat sich kein einziges nal runtergetaktet. Die Grafikkarte wurde 69°C warm, die CPU 80°C.

Folglich hat das 11W das Problem NICHT (auf jeden Fall nicht in WoW). Wenn sich was ändert poste ich das hier natürlich.

@ mattinator: Danke für die Anleitung, werde ich mal probieren wenn es bei mir ansteht. Vorerst ändere ich aber nix, bin froh dass alles läuft.

@ Rumbel: Probiere mal den Treiber so zu installieren wie mattinator geschrieben hat und geb bitte Rückmeldung. Wenn gar nix mehr geht kannst ihn ja mit dem Toshiba Recovery auf Anfangszustand zurücksetzen.


----------



## rübezahl (6. Oktober 2011)

wow lief, gerade im fenstermodus, auch fehlerfrei auf dem 107er, das fordert ihn einfach ned genug.


----------



## mame82 (7. Oktober 2011)

Das Problem ist gelöst dank MackiePL.

In diesem Forum ist der entsprechende Post zu finden:
Toshiba Support Forums: Qosmio X770-107 GPU Throttling/ ...

Ein Heruntertakten ist danach nicht mehr notwendig und es kommt zu keinerlei Throttling.
Das Stichwort heißt hier altes BIOS, nicht neues. Zum Glück habe ich das Notebook noch 
nicht zurückgegeben, den es ist im örtlichen Saturn ausverkauft und läuft nach dem 
"downdate" ohne Fehler. Auch Lüftergeräusche sind wesentlich geringer und die Temperatur
der GPU überschreitet unter Volllast kaum die 70°C (vorher Throttling bei 67°C).

Wenn jetzt Toshiba noch in die Gänge kommt funktioniert dies vielleicht auch mit einem neuen
BIOS.

Grüße an alle X770 Besitzer die noch nicht reklamiert haben und viel Spaß mit einem doch ganz
performantem Notebook.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (7. Oktober 2011)

Ohmann,  Tatsache... es funtzt... DANKE DANKE!!! Das blöde ist das Toshiba jetzt meinen Laptop in den nächsten tagen abholen möchten... Schick ich direkt wieder weg


----------



## mabusethaDoc (7. Oktober 2011)

Achso, der Treiber wegen... Habe auch die BF3 Beta, und habe mir bei nvidia einfach den Betatreiber (285.38) runtergeladen und es läuft. Betatreiber kann man einfach Installieren und fertig. Mann bekommt nur die Info das dieser nicht Signiert ist - einfach ignorieren und Installieren 

MFG


----------



## Captain_Berlin (8. Oktober 2011)

TACH zusammen liebe X770 besitzer,

hab wieder fast jeder von euch das problem mit dem runtertakten.

wollte nun die lösung mit dem alten bios ausprobieren.
bloß folgendes problem: im bios kann ich so gut wie nix einstellen (außer die uhr,datum und sprache)
da ich die 1.30v bios drauf hab muss ich aber zum downgraden von der boot cd 1.10v instalieren
aber da ich auf nix im bios zugreifen kann kann ich nicht einstellen das der leppi als erstes von der cd bootet!

bitte um hilfe, bin schon am verzeifeln
ps: mein x770-107 war ein austellung stück bei satur( könnte das ein grund sein)

EDIT: hat sich erledigt. ich muste die einstellung nicht im bios sondern in toshibas hwsetup ändern.
*mit bios 1.10v läuft alles super kein runtertaken mehr.*(und kann endlich auf alle bios einstellungen zugreifen)

MFG


----------



## stepbe70 (9. Oktober 2011)

Tatsache, es funktioniert mit dem alten BIOS. VIELEN DANK!!!

MFG


----------



## NukeEliminator (9. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
cool dass eine Lösung gefunden wurde, sowohl fürs Runtertakten als auch für das Treiberupdate.

Vielen dank an mame82, der sich anscheinend extra für das posten der Lösung hier im Forum angemeldet hat. Schön dass es solche Leute noch gibt 


Mein 11W funktioniert momentan auch mit dem 1.30 problemlos. Deswegen werde ich jetzt mal nichts ändern. 
Nur noch ne Frage zum BIOS 1.10: Mein Lüfter dreht mit dem 1.30 aprupt hoch und nach einiger Zeit wieder aprupt runter. Ist das im 1.10 anders? Fährt er da langsam hoch, also geht die Drehzahl schön gleichmäßig mit der Temperatur nach oben? Und hat man sonst noch wichtige einstellmöglichkeiten im alten BIOS. Ich würde z.b. SMT gerne ausschalten wenn das geht. Wenn ja überleg ich mir vielleicht doch noch das alte BIOS zu installieren.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (9. Oktober 2011)

Moin,
also der lüfter läuft nach dem BIOS "Downgrade" meiner meinung nach so wie er sollte. Kein aufheulen mehr... immer konstant und leise. Ist klar das der mal ab und zu hochdreht beim zocken, aber nicht mehr so heftig wie beim 1.30er Bios. SMT/Hyperthreading habe ich jetzt im Bios net gesehen.

MFG


----------



## stepbe70 (9. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich nur bestätigen, der Lüfter dreht wesentlich ruhiger. Die Temperatur steigt bei mir nicht über 67 C* .Ich habe mehrere Spiele getestet, bei denen das Problem auftrat.
(Dirt 3, Medal of Honor 2010, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Crysis u. Crysis 2, F1 2010). Alle Spiele laufen nach dem Bios Downgrad ohne Probleme. Nochmals vielen Dank!!!


----------



## free_lander (12. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor einigen Tagen ebenfalls solch eine Gamingmaschine (Qosmio X770-11W) angeschafft. Alles in allem ist das schon ein geiles Teil.

Wie bei allen hier hat sich aber recht schnell gezeigt, dass das Gerät auch von diesem doch recht ärgerlichen Problem des Heruntertaktens betroffen ist. Die hier schon aufgezeigte Notlösung der Reduzierung der Taktraten der GTX560M hat zwar etwas Besserung gebracht, das Problem aber nicht völlig aufheben können, da z.B. bei F1 2011 und auch anderen Spielen trotzdem immer mal ein Ruckeln für 30-60 sec während des Spielens auftritt.

Nachdem nun einige von euch hier das Rücksetzen der BIOS Version von 1.30 auf 1.10 erfolgreich ausprobiert haben, wollte ich diesen Versuch ebenfalls gleich machen. Leider komme ich dabei aber nicht so recht weiter, da schon beim Starten des BIOS Launchers über Win 7 eine Fehlermeldung (The current system BIOS is the same version (or newer) than the version you are trying to flash, so the BIOS will not be changed.) gezeigt wird. 

Kann mir jemand dazu weiterhelfen und beschreiben, wie ich das BIOS sicher auf die alte Version zurückbringe?

Was den Service von Toshiba angeht, kann ich mich übrigens nur den Kritikern anschliessen. Aber man soll ja die Hoffnung nie aufgeben.

Für alle Antworten schon jetzt einen recht herzlichen Dank.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
Alst erstes hast du ja die möglichkeit das Bios direkt über Windows zu installieren - Geht nicht da du ja eine neuere Version Installiert hast. Dann hast du die möglichkeit "CD ROM Installer" das wählst du und brennst die Image Datei mit Nero etc. auf CD. Als nächstes startest du dein Laptop neu und stellst im Bios im Bootmanager BD/CD Rom als erstes Bootdevice ein, sodas der Laptop beim nächsten neustart von der CD Bootet. Erfolgt der start von der CD, erscheint ein Fenster, da gibst du als befehl Bios ein, Enter drücken und los gehts. Ich weiss nicht ob du mich verstehst ich bin im "schriftlichen erklären" nicht so gut, und ich weiss auch nicht wie dein Know How in sachen Pc's ist... Deshalb rate ich dir evtl. jemanden an deine seite zu holen der sich ein wenig mit der sache auskennt Mit dem Bios spielt man nicht

MFG


----------



## DeanB. (13. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt schliesse ich mich  dem Thema ebenfalls an. (X770-11W) 3D

Nachdem ich alle Schritte der Beiträge übersprungen habe, da die Sache  mit dem BIOS  sehr erfolgsversprechend klang, habe  ich dies durchgeführt.  Spiel zum  testen ist Dirt3.  Nachdem BIOS Update / Downgrade  ist das Ruckeln weg, jedoch  stelle ich fest,  das  im 3D Modus  die Quallität gesunken ist.  Wo vorher ein sehr klares und ruhiges 3D Bild spielen möglich war, ist jetzt ein  leichtes rauschen im Bild. Schon im Menü sind unschöne schlieren innerhalb der 3D Schriften zu sehen. Ich denke wenn man nicht den direkten vergleich hat, würde es nichteinmal auffallen.

In den 3D Demofilmen  jedoch war dies nicht ganz  so spürbar. Ich hoffe das hier schnellst möglich ein aktuelles BIOS seitens  Toshiba bereit gestellt wird. Ich habe jetzt keinen Benchmark gemacht vermute  aber  das die Lesitung des Gerätes durch das Downgrade des BIOS etwas gesunken ist.


----------



## koetteltier (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi!

Ich habe/hatte vor mir das Qosimio X770-10j zu kaufen, aber nachdem ich gestern und heute ein wenig im Netz "recherchiert" habe, bin ich auf diesen Thread hier und auf diverse andere Einträge in anderen Foren gestoßen, die das Problem des Throttelings bei den Qosimio Notebooks beschreiben.

Also bis gestern war ich mir noch ziemlich sicher, dass ich mir bald das 10j holen werde, aber nachdem ich von den EXTREMEN Mängeln und des, entschuldigt bitte, EXTREM BESCHISSENEN (!!!) Services seitens Toshiba gelesen habe, bin ich mir so gar nicht mehr sicher, ob ich mir das Notebook kaufen soll bzw. möchte.

Selbst, wenn das Problem mittlerweile anscheinend durch die geschundene Kundschaft selbst gelöst wurde, traute ich dem Braten nicht wirklich.

Daher meine kurze Frage:
Denkt ihr, dass wenn ich mir in der nächsten Woche ein Qosimio hole, das Problem immer noch besteht? Soll ich mir das Teil zulegen, oder besser noch warten?
(Anmerkung: Ich bin kein PC-Fachmann, ich kann die Basics, aber ans BIOS hab ich mich noch nie rangetraut, und habe da somit gar keine Erfahrung).

Ich weiß, ist eine ziemlich blöde Frage, aber eigentlich möchte ich das Notebook schon gerne haben, andererseits kaufe ich mir doch auch kein Auto, indem ich erstmal SELBST die Lichtmaschine austauschen muss damit das Teil bei 140 km/h nicht zu stottern anfängt!


----------



## NukeEliminator (14. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst ja mal noch einen Monat warten und schauen ob Toshiba in die Gänge kommt (ich glaub jedoch das dauert noch länger, vielleicht wissen die ja noch nicht mal Bescheid wie die Lösung aussieht)
Ich habe mir ja das 11W geholt und meins läuft auch mit 1.30 problemlos. Habe aber bisher nur GTA EFLC und WoW gespielt. 
Das BIOS downgrade ist ja auch keine komplizierte Sache, das hat ja mabusethaDoc gut beschrieben.

Ich bereue auf jeden Fall nicht dass ich mir wieder ein Qosmio geholt habe. Es hat echt eine sehr gute Leistung und Ausstattung und ist halt vom Aussehen her einfach was anderes als die anderen schwarzen Kästen.


----------



## DeanB. (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe heute als Händler bei Toshiba angerufen  ob es vielleicht  bereits eine Lösung gibt. (X770-11W)

Hier bekommen wir die selbe Auskunft: "Problem ist bekannt ud es wird daran gearbeitet." Sobald ich vom Service  etwas neues höre gebe ich auf jeden Fall Bescheid und hoffe das mich Toshiba hier nicht im Stich lässt. 

Die Variante mit dem BIOS funktioniert, jedoch ist das nicht die Optimallösung. Es wird auch seitens Toshiba Deutschland nicht supported. Toshiba Deutschland ist hier dran eine sauber funktionierende Lösung zu finden, die dann keinen faden Beigeschmackm wie z.B. das BIOS Flash hatm zu hinterlassen.

Dennoch ist das Gerät, bis auf den noch schwebenden Mangel, ein Wahnsinns Gerät auch was die allgemeine Geschwindigkeit angeht.


----------



## stepbe70 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Koetteltier,
entscheide dich besser für das Qosmio 770-107 oder das 770-10w. Die bieten beide eine Full HD Auflösung. Das Qosmio 770-10j hat eine Auflösung 1600x900, also nur HD Ready.
Außerdem ist das Display beim 770-10j nur 08/15 mit schlechten Schwarzwerten.

MfG


----------



## koetteltier (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi! 

@stepbe70:

Danke für den Hinweis! Wird sicherlich auch in meine Kaufüberlegungen einfleißen.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Und jetzt ne Frage an alle hier.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was die Versionen X770-11C, 770-11D und 770-107 unterscheidet? Also ich hab bei Toshiba direkt nachgeschaut auf den Datenblättern und konnte keinen unterschied in Ausstattung und Hardware festsstellen. Hab ich vllt was übersehen?


----------



## n3rd (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi moin, Nuke Eliminator!

Dein Problem ist bekannt und wird als CPU Trotting genannt! Kannst dich via Google darüber schlau lesen! Dein NB ist nicht defekt... dies haben viele SB i7 CPUs! Der 2630QM soll zB auf 900Mhz runtertakten + das System schaltet automatisch die Lüfter runter und nicht hoch! Sprich das Trotting dauert ewig! 
Mein Thread befindet sich unter dem von dir und ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Desktopersatz!
Du kannst mir und dir ein gefallen tun und folgendes ausprobieren! Lade dir das Tool Gamebooster3 runter ( ist freeware ).
Nach der Installation lass den Boost laufen ( der überdeminsionierter Knopf ) und lass dann ein Spiel, wo das Trotting auftritt über das Programm laufen ( Rechte Maustaste auf das SpielIcon + Ausführen mit Gamebooster )..... angeblich soll das Programm dies verhindern!
Kannst du mir vllt. verraten was du für das NB gezahlt hast?

Lg. n3rd


----------



## Alex555 (21. Oktober 2011)

Falls Throttlestop mit den neuen Sandys funktioniert, könnt ihr das mal probieren.


----------



## NukeEliminator (22. Oktober 2011)

n3rd schrieb:


> Hi moin, Nuke Eliminator!
> 
> Dein Problem ist bekannt und wird als CPU Trotting genannt! Kannst dich via Google darüber schlau lesen! Dein NB ist nicht defekt... dies haben viele SB i7 CPUs! Der 2630QM soll zB auf 900Mhz runtertakten + das System schaltet automatisch die Lüfter runter und nicht hoch! Sprich das Trotting dauert ewig!
> Mein Thread befindet sich unter dem von dir und ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Desktopersatz!
> ...


 
Hi, ich habe keine Probleme mehr mit meinem 11W. Das 107 hatte das problem, das  hatte ich davor. Für das 11W hab ich 1400 € gezahlt. Bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem teil

Bei dem 107 hat sich aber immer die GPU runtergetaktet. Oder hast sich die GPU nur runtergetaktet weil sich zuerst die CPU runtergetaktet hat?


----------



## Bombolotska (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe so einige Testberichte über das Notebook gelesen mit super  Benchmark Werten, kann diese aber selber nicht erreichen? Was sind denn  gute brauchbare Leistungstests und welche Werte sollte das Notebook  dabei erreichen? Bitte postet hier mal eure Erfahrungen bzw. Tuning Tips  zum Qosmio X770. ich habe irgendwie das gefühl, das mein Laptop nicht auf voller Auslatung läuft....


----------



## NukeEliminator (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe letzte Woche mal den 3D Mark 06 durchlaufen lassen (finde den am besten weil man auch alte PC´s testen kann) und habe irgendwas um die 15000-16000 Punkte erreicht. Werde ihn später noch ein paar mal durch lassen und dann das Ergebnis posten. Kannst dir ja das Programm mal runterladen und schauen ob du ähnliche Werte hast.

Hast du den Thread durchgelesen? Taktet sich deiner evtl. auch runter?


Später wird übrigens mal BF3 getestet. Auf meinem Desktop läuft es auf jeden Fall flüssig auf Ultra einstellungen, mal sehen was der Lappi schafft


----------



## Bombolotska (29. Oktober 2011)

hmm ich erreiche nur 10700 Punkt beim Standard Test. Hast du irgendwas in den Einstellungen vorgenommen beim 3D mark 06? Ich habe auch das BIOS gedowngraded, aber sonst ist der Laptop fast wie im Auslieferzustand...woran kann das liegen, dass ich in jedem test so schlechte Werte bekommen?


----------



## Bombolotska (29. Oktober 2011)

Könntet ihr mal bitte den FurMark durchlaufen lassen, ich erreiche da nämlich nur 700 Punkte was ziemlich wenig ist, mich würde mal interessieren was die anderen Qosmio X770-107 schaffen.  zwar mit volgenden Einstellungen:

*Fullscreen*
Resolution: *1920x1080*
anti aliasing *off*
dynamic background *on*
dynamic camera *off*
burn in *on*
xtreme burn in *off*
post fx *off*

und dann den *Benchmark (no preset)*


----------



## Intel!...Ivybridge?! (1. November 2011)

So ich klink mich auch mal rein...
Habe mit meinem Acer aspire 7750g ein ähnliches problem: Graka HD 6850m CPU i7 2630qm
ich behaupte mal das der Threadersteller noch glück hat^^
wenn ich spiele spielen will geht das nur wenn ich im CCC "Leistung optimieren" einstelle..
nun Passiert es zu 99% das der Laptop sich nach ca 5 min aufhängt..
Manchmal schaffe ich auch 10 min^^
Erhalte ihn Morgen oder übermorgen von Acer-Repair Center zurück...


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. November 2011)

Zum 107 
Ich weiß nicht ob ein neues BIOS dort Veränderungen bringt.
Das Problem ist in diesem Fall nicht die CPU. Dieser taktet im Ernstfall maximal auf 2-2,3 GHz herunter. Ist also kein Problem. Problem ist in diesem Fall die GTX560M
Diese taktet schon bei 60°C herunter, sprich auf 200 Mhz. Danach springt der Lüfter ein und bei 51°C taktet die GPU wieder hoch. Die Temperatur senkt sich relativ schnell ab, so das ich vermute das hier das Problem begraben liegt.


----------



## Alex555 (2. November 2011)

Wenn die GPU der Hitzkopf ist, versucht mal die GPU zu undervolten (bei ATI hab ich das mit dem AMD GPU Clock Tool gemacht) 
Das bringt teilweise bis zu 10*C Einsparnis. Sollte zudem noch die Lebensdauer erhöhen, niedrigere Voltages sind gesünder.


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. November 2011)

Die Temperatur ist wie schon gesagt nicht das Problem.


----------



## rübezahl (8. November 2011)

n3rd schrieb:
			
		

> Hi moin, Nuke Eliminator!
> 
> Dein Problem ist bekannt und wird als CPU Trotting genannt! Kannst dich via Google darüber schlau lesen! Dein NB ist nicht defekt... dies haben viele SB i7 CPUs! Der 2630QM soll zB auf 900Mhz runtertakten + das System schaltet automatisch die Lüfter runter und nicht hoch! Sprich das Trotting dauert ewig!
> Mein Thread befindet sich unter dem von dir und ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Desktopersatz!
> ...



Einfach mal den thread lesen bevor man Quark schreibt. Hier geht es definitiv um GPU nicht CPU throttling...... Und HOCHdrehende Lüfter...und Biosprobleme...achja und Stromprobleme! Also um alles, was du verneinst und so... Hauptsache den Schlauen machen, wa?


----------



## Tenoso (12. November 2011)

Moin,
Ich habe das Problem ich komme einfach nicht ins Bios rein mit meinem Qosmio X770-107. 
Habe schon alle Tasten durch von F1 bis F12 über DEL. Aber immer kommt das Fenster Windows normal starten aber nicht das Biosfenster.
Desweitern wie macht man das mit dem Downgarde habe es auf eine DVD gebrannt aber dort sind keine Daten gespeichert.

Gruß
Tenoso


----------



## stepbe70 (13. November 2011)

Hallo Tenoso,
ins Bios kommst du mit der F2 Taste. Um das Bios zu downgraden, musst du von deiner gebrannten CD / DVD booten. Dazu nach dem Qosmio Startbildschirm die F12 Taste drücken,
das Laufwerk auswählen und Enter drücken. Warten bis der Bootvorgang beendet ist,  BIOS eintippen und Enter drücken. Warten!!! 
Danach Neustarten und F2 Taste drücken um ins Bios zu gelangen. Da sollte dann "Bios Version 1.1" stehen. 
Also ich habe seit dem Downgrade keinerlei Probleme mehr.

Viel Erfolg
MfG


----------



## Tenoso (13. November 2011)

stepbe70 schrieb:


> Hallo Tenoso,
> ins Bios kommst du mit der F2 Taste. Um das Bios zu downgraden, musst du von deiner gebrannten CD / DVD booten. Dazu nach dem Qosmio Startbildschirm die F12 Taste drücken,
> das Laufwerk auswählen und Enter drücken. Warten bis der Bootvorgang beendet ist,  BIOS eintippen und Enter drücken. Warten!!!
> Danach Neustarten und F2 Taste drücken um ins Bios zu gelangen. Da sollte dann "Bios Version 1.1" stehen.
> ...


 
Moin,

Das Problem ist ja es kommt ja kein Startbildschirm von Qosmio sondern gleich das Windowslogo. Und das mit F2 geht irgendwie nicht da kommt immer von Windows was.

Gruß
Tenoso


----------



## stepbe70 (13. November 2011)

Hallo Tenoso,

Frage, hast du einen externen Monitor angeschlossen?


----------



## Pananiko (13. November 2011)

Hi alle zusammen,
Ich hatte mit dem gleichen Laptop auch die Probleme.
Ich hab den 1.3 Bios treiber draufgelassen und den Pc auf Höchsleistung gestellt.
Zudem hab ich bei der erweiterten energieeinstellung die Kühlüungsmethode auf akku und netzbetrieb auf akkuschonung gestellt.
Seitdem hab ich 10-11 games BF3 auf higt gezockt und der hat sich garnicht runter getaktet.

Könnt ihr mal testet ob es bei euch auch klappt und ob es eine Lösung ist

mfg Pananiko


----------



## Tenoso (13. November 2011)

stepbe70 schrieb:


> Hallo Tenoso,
> 
> Frage, hast du einen externen Monitor angeschlossen?


 
Nein habe kein Monitor angeschlossen nur eine Maus.
Also habe das System neuinstalliert aber nix hat sich verändet. Immer wenn ich neu Boote und F2 drücke kommt Windows Tools und wenn ich F12 drücke passiert nix, sehr eigenartig das ganze^^.

Gruß
Tenoso


----------



## Tenoso (13. November 2011)

Pananiko schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> Ich hatte mit dem gleichen Laptop auch die Probleme.
> Ich hab den 1.3 Bios treiber draufgelassen und den Pc auf Höchsleistung gestellt.
> Zudem hab ich bei der erweiterten energieeinstellung die Kühlüungsmethode auf akku und netzbetrieb auf akkuschonung gestellt.
> ...


 
Wo finde ich den die Kühlungsoption denn? Oder den abschnitt mit der Akkuschonung?


----------



## Pananiko (13. November 2011)

Auf deiner Task-Leiste ist das Symbol das wie ne Batterie aussieht.
Dan wählst du EnergieOption.
Wähl Höchstleistung und dan die Energiespareinstellung ändern.
Erweiterte Energieeinstellung ändern.
Dann unter Toshiba Power Saver Settings beide Kühlmethoden auf akkuschonung.

3 stu BF und kein einziger ruckler auf High-Grafik!!!

mfg pananiko


----------



## stepbe70 (13. November 2011)

Hallo Tenoso,
das ist wirklich sehr eigenartig. Normalerweise müsstest du nach dem Einschalten den Qosmio Startbildschirm sehen. Du kannst die die Bootreihenfolge aber auch im "Toschiba Hardware Setup" ändern. START - ALLE PROGRAMME - TOSHIBA - UTILITYS - HW SETUP - Starteinstellungen. Dort setzt du "ODD" nach oben. Das System müsste dann von der CD booten.

MfG


----------



## stepbe70 (13. November 2011)

Hallo Tenoso,
hast du im besagten Hardware Setup den Bootmodus auf schnell gestellt? Der muss auf Normal stehen, dann wird auch der Qosmio Startbildschirm angezeigt.

Vieleicht war es das?


----------



## NukeEliminator (13. November 2011)

Ich hab jetzt übrigens auch das BIOS downgrade durchgeführt weil ich in BF3 auch Probleme hatte. Hat problemlos funktioniert


----------



## Tenoso (13. November 2011)

stepbe70 schrieb:


> Hallo Tenoso,
> das ist wirklich sehr eigenartig. Normalerweise müsstest du nach dem Einschalten den Qosmio Startbildschirm sehen. Du kannst die die Bootreihenfolge aber auch im "Toschiba Hardware Setup" ändern. START - ALLE PROGRAMME - TOSHIBA - UTILITYS - HW SETUP - Starteinstellungen. Dort setzt du "ODD" nach oben. Das System müsste dann von der CD booten.
> 
> MfG


 
Nabend,
Ja das ist es jetzt wird es angezeigt und ich dachte die Tasten gehen nicht.
Dankeschön.
P.s: Das mit dem Engergiesparmodus habe ich gefunden.


----------



## Pananiko (14. November 2011)

Hat schön jmd meine Methode gegen das runtertakten probiert?

Also bei mir laufen alle games Perfekt ohne lags.

Mit Bios 1.3


----------



## Tenoso (14. November 2011)

Kann einer das Bios hochladen Version 1.1? Habe eins aber irgendwie ist auf der CD nix drauf bzw auf dem Image.

Nachtrag: Die os2011158a_110.iso habe ich mit Daemon Tools geöffnet und er hat mir keine Daten daruf angezeigt. Habe es auf CD gebrannt und da war auch nix drauf.
              Derweil habe ich neu gestaret und Boot prio auf ODD gestellt aber er bootet nicht von DVD.


----------



## stepbe70 (14. November 2011)

Toshiba Support Forums: Qosmio X770-107 GPU Throttling/ ...

Ganz unten der letzte Link.

MfG


----------



## Tenoso (14. November 2011)

Da habe ich das Bios her aber es werden keine daten auf dem Image angezeigt und die DVD bleibt leer. Bzw beim Booten von DVD passiert nix (fährt normal hoch).


----------



## stepbe70 (14. November 2011)

Hallo, 
das ist auf meiner Bios CD auch so. Sie ist aber mit 7,89 MB belegt. Vieleicht ist ja beim Brennen etwas schief gegangen?
Welches Brennprogramm hast du denn benutzt?
Ich glaube du musst es auf eine CD brennen.


----------



## Tenoso (14. November 2011)

Habe es mit CD Burner XP mit einer DVD - RW gebrannt. Werde mal auf meinen Hauptrechner mal das Bios auf ner CD brennen.


----------



## Olivers (15. November 2011)

Pananiko schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> Ich hatte mit dem gleichen Laptop auch die Probleme.
> Ich hab den 1.3 Bios treiber draufgelassen und den Pc auf Höchsleistung gestellt.
> Zudem hab ich bei der erweiterten energieeinstellung die Kühlüungsmethode auf akku und netzbetrieb auf akkuschonung gestellt.
> ...



Moin zusammen,

ich habe das gleiche Problem...

Habe mir eine SSD geholt und darauf Win7 64 neu aufgespielt, aktuelle Treiber auch von Toshiba drauf gezogen (außer Graka Treiber, da hab ich den 285.62 von der nvidia HP).

Fängt nach einiger Zeit extrem an zu Ruckeln, dann dreht der Lüfter wieder langsamer und es ruckelt nicht mehr...
Wenn ich einen Externen Monitor anschließe habe ich das gleiche Problem (wenn auch nicht mehr ganz so häufig).
Ich habe festgestellt das es bei mir anfängt zu ruckeln sobald der Lüfter höher dreht...
Seit dem ich das gemacht habe was "Pananiko" geschildert hat, habe ich überhaupt keine Ruckler mehr...
...vermutlich weil der Lüfter nicht mehr so hoch dreht.
Habe gestern mehrere Stunden ohne einen einzigen Ruckler gespielt.

Vielleicht bringt das hier die Problemlösung vorran...

Arbeitskollegen meinten ich soll den Umtauschen, würde ich aber nur ungern,
keine Lust wieder alles neu auf zu spielen und ich hoffe das es ein Problem ist was man so lösen kann.

PS: Habe auch den 1.3 Bios Treiber.

MfG, Oliver


----------



## NukeEliminator (15. November 2011)

Danke für deinen Eintrag.

Dann gibts jetzt anscheinend 2 Lösungen

Wenns dann doch mal spinnen sollte kannst ja immer noch das BIOS downgrade machen.

Jetzt sollte Toshiba endlich mal was unternehmen!


----------



## Tenoso (15. November 2011)

Das mit den Lüfter auf Akkuschonung zustellen ist gut.

Und ja Toshiba sollte wirklich was unternehmen aber ich glaube das ist denen soziemlich egal, weil der Kundensupport mehr als mangelhaft ist und bei denen wo es eigentlich hingehen soll nicht ankommt.


----------



## stepbe70 (16. November 2011)

Hallo,
wie sieht es denn mit der Temperatur aus, wenn der Lüfter mit weniger Umdrehungen läuft?
MfG


----------



## Pananiko (17. November 2011)

@*stepbe70*

  Der Laptop wird bei mir garnicht warm und der Lüfter wird auch nichtmehr Laut.!

  Also ich würde jedem empfehlen auf akkuschonung  zustellen da gibt es 0 probleme.

   mfg


----------



## Olivers (17. November 2011)

stepbe70 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie sieht es denn mit der Temperatur aus, wenn der Lüfter mit weniger Umdrehungen läuft?
> MfG


 
Also egal was ich Spiele, Crysis 2, Battlefield 3 o.ä. Temp geht eigtl. nicht über 70 grad...
Wobei ich dazu sagen muss das ich so ein Kühldingens unterm Lappi stehen hab, aus Alu mit 3 Lüftern die ich frei Positionieren kann.


----------



## NukeEliminator (17. November 2011)

Schaut auch mal die CPU Temperatur an, die hat bei mir bei "Maximale Leistung" in GTA IV 95°C erreicht. Bin grad nicht in der nähe des Lappis, sonst würde ich es selbst probieren.

70° C wird GPU sein nehme ich an.


----------



## Olivers (17. November 2011)

NukeEliminator schrieb:


> Schaut auch mal die CPU Temperatur an, die hat bei mir bei "Maximale Leistung" in GTA IV 95°C erreicht. Bin grad nicht in der nähe des Lappis, sonst würde ich es selbst probieren.
> 
> 70° C wird GPU sein nehme ich an.


 
Das tut sich beides nicht viel, der höchste wert den ich erreicht habe war 74° C CPU und 71°C GPU bei Battelfield 3 (höchste Einstellung).


----------



## Olivers (18. November 2011)

Soooo....       ...gestern eine Mail an Toshiba geschrieben, also weiß gar nicht was ihr habt...

Gestern Nacht geschrieben und heute morgen eine Antwort bekommen.

*"Aktuell arbeiten wir an einer Lösung für diese Problem.
Zu unserem bedauern können wir Ihnen leider aktuell noch keinen Lösung anbieten.
Sobald für einen Lösung für das Problem haben werden wir Ihnen selbstverständlich Bescheid geben."*

Ok, nicht grad die mega Antwort, aber schon gut zu wissen das das Problem bekannt ist und Sie dran Arbeiten.

Hoffen wir mal das Sie schnell eine Lösung finden.
Werde jetzt erstmal noch was abwarten und schauen wie lange es dauert.
Kann ja im mom Zocken, wenn auch nicht so wie angedacht.
Ansonsten geht es zurück und ich besorg mir ein anderes Gaming Notebook.


----------



## Jenss (22. November 2011)

Hier erstmal @all,
bin grad durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen, ich hab eigentlich nach einer anderen Problemlösung gesucht.

Hab hier seit letztem Samstag den x770 11W. Naja eigentlich schon der 2. 11W, den ersten hab ich letzte Woche nach nichtmal 24h zurückgegeben weil Das Diplay plötzlich ausgegangen ist.

Ich hab bis jetzt zwar nur CallOfDuty-MW3 Gespielt, aber das  in 3D und ohne jegliche Ruckler. Werd das mal weiterbeobachten.

Aber vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja bei meinen Anderen "Problemen" kurz mal helfen:
       kann es sein das Toshiba bei den Webcams das Licht vergessen hat??? Bei mir geht da jedenfalls nichts an. Ich sitz hier voll im dunkeln....
Gibt es irgenteine Bezugsquelle für so ein Anschlußkabel für ne 2.HDD? ein Platz dafür ist ja vorgesehen.

THX schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## NukeEliminator (23. November 2011)

Hallo,
eine Lampe ist bei der Webcam nicht eingebaut. Bei mir war sie aber bisher immer hell genug wenn sie richtig eingestellt ist. Komplett ohne Raumbeleuchtung wird es aber wohl nicht ganz reichen.

Ich weiß nicht welches Videochatprogramm du nutzt, ich nutze Skype.
Bei Skype kann man die Kamera bei *Anruf -> Video - > Videoeinstellungen* einstellen. 
Dort habe ich bei *Webcam wählen: Toshiba Web Camera - 3D V1 *gewählt.
Unten kannst du dann auf *Webcam Einstellungen -> Kamerasteuerung.*
Hier habe ich einen Haken bei *Kompensierung bei wenig Licht *gesetzt.

Allerdings ruckelt dann das Bild relativ stark. Alternativ kannst du auch bei *Video-Proc-Verstärker* etwas herumexperimentieren. Das Bild wird bei mir dann zwar nicht ganz so hell, aber es ruckelt dafür auch nicht


Bei deiner HDD Frage kann ich leider nicht helfen. Ich jedenfalls hole mir einfach eine USB 3.0 Festpalatte ohne seperaten Stromanschluss wenn meine Festpallte zu voll wird.


----------



## stepbe70 (29. November 2011)

Moin,

kurze Frage. Welche Grafikeinstellungen wählt ihr bei "Battlefield 3" und wieviel FPS erreicht ihr damit ?

MfG


----------



## NukeEliminator (2. Dezember 2011)

Hier meine Einstellungen, ich spiele mit ca 24FPS (+/- 3) manchmal gehen sie auch über 30, aber eigentlich nie unter 20. Hab es im Singleplayer getestet, Operation Swordbreaker. Für max. Einstellungen hab ich ja meinen Desktop-PC.

Auflösung:             1920x1080    120Hz
Vsync:                   Aus
Grafikqualität:        Individuell
Texturqualität:       Ultra
Schattenqualität:   Mittel
Effektqualität:        Mittel
Gitterqualität:        Hoch
Terrainqualität:      Ultra
Terrainausstatt.:    Ultra
Verzögertes AA:    2x MSAA
Post AA:                Hoch
Bewegungsver.:     Aus
AF.:                       16x
Umgebungssicht:   SSAO


----------



## AchtBit (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die GPU schaltet Wartezyklen wenn eine Überhitzung auftritt. Das kannst auch nicht unterbinden. Die Temp was du bekommst betrifft nur die GPU und die GPU Temp ist fast nie der Grund für das Throttling. Heisser werden die Shader und das heisseste Bauteil ist die Speicherschnittstelle. Du kannst GPU temp + 10 - 15 C mehr auf das Speicherinterface rechnen. Bei 90C ist das Limit erreicht und das Throttling setzt ein. Versuch mal die GPU übers Limit zu treiben und stell die Grafik so ein dass die GPU limitiert. DAmit wird die Speicherbandbreite verringert und die Schnittstelle sollte nicht mehr so leicht überhitzen.

Meine 9700er GT im Laptop throttled nur bei Hellgate London wegen der Shaderlast, die dürch den Revival Patch erzeugten Massengefechtszenen, zum Supergau für meine Graka werden. Selbst meine GPU wird da über 80C heiss. Leider ist keine Möglichkeit vorhanden irgendwo die GPU zu bremsen um die Pixelflut im Shader  auszubremsen. Selbst ein umgebauter OC Treiber kann den Shadertakt nicht seperat einstellen. 

Dirt 3 macht keine Probs, läuft mit hoher Quali und AA stundenlang ohne Zucker


----------



## stepbe70 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

seit dem 06.12.11 steht nun das BIOS 1.4 zum download bereit. Ich empfehle dieser BIOS nicht zu installieren. Mit dem Downgrade auf die Version 1.1 gab es keinerlei Probleme mehr.
Mit der Version 1.4 hat man wieder die gleichen Probleme wie bei 1.3 . GPU Throttling - einfach zum kot......

MfG


----------



## NukeEliminator (12. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich hätts mir wohl geholt.

Die Leute bei Toshiba sind schon gut....


----------



## NukeEliminator (26. Dezember 2011)

Habe mal wieder ein Problem, diesmal was anderes. Das hat jetzt nicht direkt  mit dem Thema zu tun, aber ich habe mir gedacht ich schreibs trotzdem hier rein.

Ich wollte gerade einen Bluray-Film mithilfe des Laptops an einem TV anschauen. Der Desktop und sogar das Abspielprogramm wird auch auf dem TV angezeigt, das Fenster vom Player bleibt aber schwarz. Es kommt auch der Ton des Filmes, das Bild fehlt jedoch.

Der TV ist über HDMI am Laptop angeschlossen. Es handelt sich um einen LG 37 LK450 (Full HD). 

An was kann das liegen?


----------



## stepbe70 (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand das BIOS 1.6 getestet?

MfG


----------



## bonovox (23. Januar 2012)

Moinsen,

ich habe mich nun auch registriert und möchte etwas zu diesem Thema beitragen. Das Bios 1.60 bringt bei meinem X770-11c in Sachen Throttling keine Besserung. Die Option mit dem Bios downgrade auf 1.1 habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. 

Was aber scheinbar klappt (bin noch am testen):
Das Tool Nvida Insprector ermöglicht die Taktreduzierung der GPU. Crysis 2 3D Mode läuft bisher stabil, 700 statt 750 Mhz wurden eingestellt. Damit kommt das X770-11c im 3Dmark 2006 auf 14.100 Punkte (Standard Takt = 15.800 Punkte). Man kann den GPU Takt vielleicht noch etwas hochschrauben. Den GPU Takt zu verhindern ist zwar keine endgültige Lösung, aber es kann zumindest die Zeit bis zum Toshiba-Fix überbrücken. Negativ: Crysis 2 3D wird nun nur noch mit 1680 x 1050 statt Full HD gespielt, um die 35 Frames/Sekunde.


----------



## mabusethaDoc (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo nach langer zeit...
Ich bin seit dem Bios "Downgrade" total zufrieden. Ich werde es auch so lassen - habe nun ein neues Problem... Musste wegen einem Virus mein System neu aufsetzen - Win7 64bit HP Original natürlich - Alles wunderbar bis auf eines.
Mein Netzwerkcontroller wird nicht erkannt,kann nur über Kabel ins Netz - Wlan geht nicht selbst mit den passenden Treibern funzt es nicht. Jemand eine Idee an was es liegen könnte? Über Windows update hats auch net funktioniert...
MFG


----------



## AmpliDUDE (24. Januar 2012)

So hab mich nach längerem Überlegen nun auch angemeldet, will gleich mal meinen Senf dazu beitragen. Erstens, ja BIOS Version 1.60 bringt absolut nichts, bei 1.1 zu bleiben ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.
@mabusethaDoc: deine WLAN Treiber findest du nicht auf der einfachen Treiber Homepage von Toshiba, sondern hier: Toshiba Wireless Connection Portal: , wähle den letzten von Atheros Win7.
Hat es geklappt?


----------



## bonovox (24. Januar 2012)

Nach der GPU Drosselung habe ich nun auch das 1.1 Bios installiert und die GPU default mäßig getaktet. Tatsächlich   bisher keine Drosselung bemerkt. Merkwürdig, dass Toshiba das bei den neueren Bios Versionen nicht in den Griff bekommt. Auch bei Nvidia 290.53 gab es nach der Installation Probleme mit 3D Vision. Nach mehreren Versuchen hat es geklappt, SWOR funzt nun auch in 3D...Full HD mit reduzierten Texturen.


----------



## stepbe70 (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hatte diesen Mist jetzt entgültig satt. Mein Online-Händler hat nach vielem Hin und Her das Ding jetzt zurückgenommen. Ich habe mir jetzt das ASUS G73SW-TZ264V
bestellt. Hat super Bewertungen und ist sogar günstiger zu haben. Allerdings mit der Nvidia Geforce GTX 460m. Die ist etwas schwächer als die GTX 560m (wenn sie dann mal läuft).
Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls, dass Toshiba bald eine Lösung anbietet. SCHADE!!!

MfG


----------



## AmpliDUDE (25. Januar 2012)

@stepbe70: an sich hätetst du nur BIOS Version 1.1 installieren müssen, dann hättest du dir den wechsel gespart, und hättest das Qosmio Notebook in voller Leistung nutzen können. Trotzdem viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Dingens
MfG


----------



## derEinsteiger (1. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Frage zu diesem Laptop,sind das beide die gleichen Geräte ?

QOSMIO x770 schwarz, rot i7-2670QM/8GB/2X750GB - Media Markt 


                                                                  und

Toshiba Qosmio X770-13G

Von den Daten her meine ich zumindest es sind die gleichen Geräte.Vielleicht kann mir jemand was dazu sagen.


----------



## Alex555 (1. Februar 2012)

derEinsteiger schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage zu diesem Laptop,sind das beide die gleichen Geräte ?
> 
> QOSMIO x770 schwarz, rot i7-2670QM/8GB/2X750GB - Media Markt
> 
> ...



müssten die selben sein, gleiche Displaygröße, gleiche Ausstattung.


----------



## NukeEliminator (2. Februar 2012)

Ja, beim Media Markt Gerät handelt es sich auch um ein 13G.

Ist ein wirklich unschlagbarer Preis. Uvp von Toshiba ist 1649€.


----------



## ckintheocean (12. Februar 2012)

Hy,
ich hatte das selbe Problem mit dem Qosimo.
Biosupdate von 1.3 auf 1.6 hat es gebracht.
Jetzl läuft Crisys auf Ultra flüssig.


----------



## derEinsteiger (14. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Akku,wo gibt es denn einen mit mehr Power? Wenn ich was finde dann passt er nicht oder ist nicht lieferbar.


----------



## rübezahl (17. Februar 2012)

AmpliDUDE schrieb:
			
		

> @stepbe70: an sich hätetst du nur BIOS Version 1.1 installieren müssen, dann hättest du dir den wechsel gespart, und hättest das Qosmio Notebook in voller Leistung nutzen können. Trotzdem viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Dingens
> MfG



Aus prinzip nicht. Ich will auf keine alten versionen downgraden müssen. Ich will, dass alles up to date laeuft...


----------



## NukeEliminator (21. Februar 2012)

Ja ich möchte auch einen guten Akku. 

Meiner ist echt EXTREM schwach. Wenn er voll geladen ist hält er ca 20 minuten, manchmal bricht er auch einfach zusammen. Normalerweiße spiele ich schon immer am Netz, aber trotzdem isses nervig wenn man mal kurz was machen will und dann versagt der Akku.


----------



## tomas (21. Februar 2012)

hi habe ähnliches Problem.mein medion Erazer X6819 läuft bei WOT bis auf 85°C hoch,allerding nur ein kern,die anderen liegen so bei 65 bis 75.Die GPU wird gerade mal 75 bis 85 °C warm.das soll normal sein...ok aber cpu??
lt. medion sollte ich auch auf recovery zurücksetzen,soll evtl. an meiner software liegen oder programme im Hinterhrund...???
dass ich nicht lache,wenn schon mit wot am limit läuft,was macht es erst bei bf3 oder neuen spielen?
habe es schon auf coolpad,bringt auch nix.Das Spiel läuft durch,aber mach mir gedanken wenn das teil ständig so am limit läuft,wie lange hält es?bis garantie rum ist??
hat jemand erfahrungen mit temperaturen von Erazer X6819 ?


----------



## derEinsteiger (21. Februar 2012)

NukeEliminator schrieb:


> Ja ich möchte auch einen guten Akku.
> 
> Meiner ist echt EXTREM schwach. Wenn er voll geladen ist hält er ca 20 minuten, manchmal bricht er auch einfach zusammen. Normalerweiße spiele ich schon immer am Netz, aber trotzdem isses nervig wenn man mal kurz was machen will und dann versagt der Akku.



Ich habe mich mal bei Media Markt schlau gemacht,die bestellen die Akkus dort (kein verkauf direkt an Privatpersonen) : http://www.agi-akku.de 

Es gibt einen originalen (Art.85368) und baugleichen (Art.85367) Akku mit 4.400 mAh + einen originalen Akku (Art.85369) mit 5.600 mAh sowie einen baugleichen Akku mit 7.800mAh (Art.85370).


----------



## NukeEliminator (26. Februar 2012)

Muss erst mal Toshiba fragen ob die den Akku austauschen ohne dass ich das ganze Gerät einschicken muss, wohl aber eher nicht (hab ja noch Garantie). Ich denke die wollen dann schon alles haben.

@ tomas: Wegen 85°C CPU Temperatur würd ich mich nicht verrückt machen, das ist bei meinem so der mittelwert. Das höchste dass ich hatte waren 97°C bei GTA 4 dann hab ich mal ne Pause gemacht
Aber normal Pegelt er sich so bei 90 °C bei GTA und BF3 ein. Bei anderen Spielen etwas weniger. Ich lege meistens hinten noch ein ca 2 cm dickes Buch unter den Laptop damit er unten mehr Frischluft hat. Ich glaub das hilft schon etwas.
Wenn du den Laptop schon länger hast könntest du ihn ja mal ausblasen, das wird auch einige Grad bringen.


----------



## stadler5 (26. Februar 2012)

@tomas 

Ich habe das Baugleiche Gemeni 15 bei mir wurde die CPU auch bei BF3 nie höher als 81 Grad und die GPU wird nie wärmer als 75 Grad.
Ich habe natürlich gleich selber Wärmeleitpaste erneuert MX-4 und seitdem sind die Temps prima.
Du kommst auch sehr gut an alles ran CPU und GPU daher fast ein Kinderspiel. Und hinten etwas höher machen kann nie verkehrt sein, habe selber ein Teelicht untergestellt.


----------



## derEinsteiger (1. März 2012)

Kleines Update

Bios 1.70 ist draußen,vielleicht kann ja jemand was dazu sagen ?


----------



## dave1980 (5. März 2012)

Hallo,

habe auch das X770 und die Leistungseinbußen sin auch mir aufgefallen.
Anfangs bit der ersten Bios Version habe ich es bis auf 16500 in 3d06 geschafft ohne zu tackten.
Mit den aktuellsten Treibern und Gamebooster.

Nun dümpel ich bei 14500 rum aber heube keine hänger in den Games.
Ich bin noch dabei das Problem zu beheben allerdings seit 4 Wochen .

Die Treiber sind dank Driver Genius auf dem neusten Stand.
Das System ist bis auf das nötigste abgespeckt. 

Den HDD Protect kann ich im Gerätemanager nicht abschalten aber Prog ist aus.Leistung gestellt.
Na mal schauen was ich so raus bekomme.

Bios ist 1.70  keine änderung.
Graka ist komplett auf


----------



## ZeroToxin (29. März 2012)

derEinsteiger schrieb:


> Kleines Update
> 
> Bios 1.70 ist draußen,vielleicht kann ja jemand was dazu sagen ?



Bios 1.7 ist bisher das beste Bios was se haben, nach 1.0

grade was VGA Throtteling betrifft (welches bei 1.0 nichtexistent war) funzt nun OHNE Framerate Drops.
Habs mir gestern draufgeknallt und bin mehr als zufrieden damit 

Wobei mir dennoch die GesamtLeistung noch etwas zu lahm is, grade was Graka und CPU betrifft. da war mein altes X550 besser -.-


----------



## Pananiko (15. April 2012)

Nabend! 
Ich hab ein neues Problem liegt nicht am ruckeln aber hoffe ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen.
Seit 2 tagen funktionieren meine Geräte die ich über USB angeschlossen habe nicht mehr obwohl sie erkannt werden! Könnt ihr mir sagen woran es liegen kann. Hab mein Headset , Maus, extratastatur und einen Lüfter angeschlossen.

MFG 
Pananiko


----------



## stadler5 (16. April 2012)

versuche mal den chipsatz Treiber zu erneuern, sonst bleibt dir wahrscheinlich nichts anderes übrig wie Windows neu zu Installieren.


----------



## alpex868 (3. November 2012)

Hallo hab mich extra für das Thema angemeldet ^^.Ich hoffe das liest noch jemand für alle die die noch lesen oder das selbe Problem haben es gibt ein neues BIOs auf der Toshiba Seite hab mich heute auch grün und blau geärgert :/ es is das 2.0 Update welches sich mit einer exe ganz einfach ohne CD oder sonst was Installieren lässt.

Hier ist die gute Seite:BIOS Downloads - Toshiba


----------



## derEinsteiger (4. November 2012)

Hast du es schon drauf ? Hast du einen Unterschied gemerkt ?


----------



## alpex868 (5. November 2012)

ja hab es daruf und siehe da keine Einbrüche mehr.


----------



## Barricade1306 (14. November 2012)

Ebenso hab ich so ein Vid gesehen-.- Echt zum kotzen:/// Bin auch neu hier und verfolge schon seit einiger Zeit dieser Problem. Und es hilft auch KEIN KÜHLER!!!^^ Da dacht ich hät mal nen schönes Gamerteil, und was is...naja:/ Hät ich mir  mal nen Tower geholt:p


----------



## alpex868 (17. November 2012)

Bariccade lies doch mal das BIOs Update hilft ich habe keine Einbrüche mehr!ICh kann alles zocken ohne Lags!!!!!


----------



## Barricade1306 (11. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir das mit Bios durchgelesen damals schon und umgehend durchgeführt, Problem besteht weiterhin. Besserung wenn dann nur geringfügig...


----------



## FO99 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo allerseits,

zuerst einmal möchte ich mich auch bei denjenigen bedanken, die die Idee mit dem Bios 1.1 hatten. Seitdem funkt es bei mir auch wesentlich besser.

Weil es aber immer noch nicht "sehr gut" ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob schon jemand das neue 2.1 ausprobiert hat?

Ich traue es mich irgendwie nicht zu installieren... sonst habe ich nachher vielleicht die gleiche Sch... wie beim 1.3.

Danke Euch!

FO


----------



## Phussel (29. Dezember 2012)

huhu

ich habe jetzt bereits BIOS 1.1 , 1.3 , 1.7 , und 2.1 probiert, und keines hat das problem beheben können.
takt auf 600 mhz bringt auch nix... 
habe alle tipps aus diesem forum beherzigt.
laut MSI Afterburner, geht die GPU auslastung bei 78-80 Grad in den keller, bei gleich bleibender GPU Prozessortakt und Shader Geschwindigkeit.
ledeglich GPU auslastung geht in den keller und es kommt zu extrem low fps.
nvidea treiber auch locker 5 ausprobiert und keine besserung.
alle aktuellen spiele (NfSMW, BF3,Hitman Absolution) laufen auf max auflösung und details bis etwa 80Grad GPU temp... dann low fps 
deaktivieren, des intel grafikchips, hat zur folge, das mit nur der 560m kein spiel startbar ist.
aufgrund der e-mail anfrage indem ich schrieb das das aktuellste BIOS drauf ist bei toshiba, kam nur das ich den alten treiber von denen downloaden soll. brachte auch keinen erfolg.
ich soll mich telefonisch an toshiba wenden, damit das gerät abgeholt werden kann. jedoch nur MO-FR möglich telefonisch zu erreichen.
mal gucken was die meinen.
jedoch wie mache ich es denen klar das sie spielen müssen um das problem zu erkennen? bei ihren messungen, werden sie wohl kaum die 80Grad GPU temp erreichen.
also richte ich mich drauf ein, das das Teil dann ohne Fehler gefunden zurückkommt.

bin also für weitere lösungsansätze dankbar...

mfg Phussel


----------



## FO99 (29. Dezember 2012)

Das kannst Dir gleich sparen. Wenn die zu dämlich sind um ein neues Bios bereitzustellen, wie sollen sie dann bei Dir die Probleme beheben?

Die einzige Folge: Du hast einige Zeit keinen Laptop, und nachher funktioniert genauso viel (eher wenig) wie vorher.


----------



## Phussel (29. Dezember 2012)

und nu? selbst BIOS 1.1 brachte ja anscheinend bei einigen etwas nur bei uns ned...
immerhin ist 2.1 noch nicht lange draussen.... (
was wirst du tun um das problem zu lösen??


----------



## FO99 (29. Dezember 2012)

Das mit dem 1.1 verstehe ich nicht.... das hat hier bisher noch jedem (so weit ich mich erinnere) geholfen. Hast zusätzlich mal einen anderen GraKa-Treiber probiert?

Das 2.1 dürfte der gleiche Dreck wie das 2.0 sein. Ich habe ein bissl durch Foren gelesen und einige können jetzt den Laptop überhaupt nicht mehr starten (ohne Komplett-Reset). Ich installiere mir das also sicherlich nicht. 

Sonst habe ich für Dich leider auch keine Idee mehr, bin ja auch nur durch diesen Thread auf die "1.1-Hilfe" gekommen....


----------



## Phussel (29. Dezember 2012)

habe alle 4 BIOS versionen mit diversen treibern versucht und kein erfolg.
habe nur verschiedene temperaturen der GPU feststellen können.
und nur bei BIOS 1.1 schaffe ich noch bis 78Grad zu spielen... bei den anderen bios versionen hielt er ned ganz so lange durch.
damit ich wenigstens nen bissl gammelgames spielen kann.
kühlungsmethode auf akkuschonung, 
brachte nur einen absturz des laptops, vermutlich zuviel wärme


----------



## FO99 (29. Dezember 2012)

Das mit der Kühlung habe ich gar nicht probiert, weil es bei mir mit 1.1 wie gesagt schon ziemlich gut lief und ich nichts riskieren wollte . 

Hm, tja, ist seltsam bei Dir.... wahrscheinlich wäre die Lösung ganz einfach (irgendwas aus- od. einschalten od. ein richtiger Treiber) aber man kommt halt net drauf. Ich kenn das....


----------



## Phussel (30. Dezember 2012)

die treiberversion 310.64 läuft mom noch am besten bei mir... gibt aber schon nen neueren, bei dem es wieder kacke läuft


----------



## Phussel (9. Januar 2013)

neue info vom techniker 

Performanceeinbrüche bei Grafiklast --> Notebook
wird zu heiß Grafikkarte regelt runter, daher die
Einbrüche --> das CoolingModul ist defekt, Austausch
notwendig.


----------



## Phussel (12. Januar 2013)

so, nun ist er wieder da  
und problem scheinbar gelöst... --> wird die nächsten tage getestet 
also am 3.1. abgeholt und am 12.1. wieder da.. 
und dies ist definitiv top, wenn man nur den transport abrechnet  

also einfach mal den support anrufen und fragen --> hatte einen freundlichen mitarbeiter mit ahnung am anderen ende
also letztes bios und den treiber von der toshiba seite waren das beste ergebniss !


----------



## alpex868 (28. März 2013)

Hey Leute Problem is seit dem neuen Bios wieder da -.-

Kann mir jemand helfen und mir erklären wie ich es Downgrade hab das alte BIOS und die eine CD-Rohling das Setup is scho auf der CD nur wie Boote ich das BIOS von der CD kann mir da einer helfen


----------



## baerchen81 (31. Juli 2013)

Für alle, die hin und wieder mal hier reinschauen. Ich hatte meinen Qosmio mitlerweile auch in der Reparatur, da dieser auch an diesem Problem des Heruntertaktens litt. Bei der Reparatur konnte kein Hardwaredefekt ermittelt werden. Was jedoch unternommen wurde, ist das Aufpielen eines alten Grafikkartenkartentreibers. Sie haben bei mir die Version 296.10 (64Bit) aufgespielt.

Jetzt habe ich kein Problem mehr mit dem Heruntertakten und kann so spielen, wie es die Hardware erlaubt. Also kein Heruntertakten mehr und somit keine Performanceinbrüche. Einzig die Temperatur des Grafikchips steigt unter Volllast auf bis zu max. 93 Grad (unter aktuellen Nvidea Treibern stieg sie bei mir auf max. 87 Grad, dann runtertakten auf 80, dann wieder auf 87 ... usw.). Die Herstellerangabe liegt bei max. 97 Grad. Ziemlich nah dran, aber bisher keine Abstürze.

Habe der Kontrolle halber her dann mal wieder einen aktuellen Grafiktreiber (320.49) aufgespielt. Resultat: Problem trat wieder auf. 

Welche BIOS- Version man dann mit dem alten Grafikartentreiber nutzt spielt auch keine Rolle mehr. Habe 1.10 probiert und keine Unterschied zu 2.10 feststellen können.

Gruß


----------



## Alex555 (31. Juli 2013)

baerchen81 schrieb:


> Für alle, die hin und wieder mal hier reinschauen. Ich hatte meinen Qosmio mitlerweile auch in der Reparatur, da dieser auch an diesem Problem des Heruntertaktens litt. Bei der Reparatur konnte kein Hardwaredefekt ermittelt werden. Was jedoch unternommen wurde, ist das Aufpielen eines alten Grafikkartenkartentreibers. Sie haben bei mir die Version 296.10 (64Bit) aufgespielt.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich kein Problem mehr mit dem Heruntertakten und kann so spielen, wie es die Hardware erlaubt. Also kein Heruntertakten mehr und somit keine Performanceinbrüche. Einzig die Temperatur des Grafikchips steigt unter Volllast auf bis zu max. 93 Grad (unter aktuellen Nvidea Treibern stieg sie bei mir auf max. 87 Grad, dann runtertakten auf 80, dann wieder auf 87 ... usw.). Die Herstellerangabe liegt bei max. 97 Grad. Ziemlich nah dran, aber bisher keine Abstürze.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist ja mal ein Mist. Keinen neueren Grafiktreiber aufspielen zu können kostet gerade in neuen Spielen einiges an Performance. 
Wenn es wirklich an der Temperatur liegt könntet ihr undervolten der Grafikkarte probieren, und einen Notebookkühler. 
Außerdem könntet ihr das Notebook aufschrauben, und hochwertige WLP anbringen, das sollte die Kühlung zusätzlich verstärken.


----------

